# 420 and Mountain Biking



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

I may be showing my age here, but back in the the 90's and early 2000's it seemed that it was the thing to do to blaze up and ride and stop in the middle of the ride and blaze up again. Is it just me or is it just not PC:nono: to spark up on the trail and offer your fellow rider a hit of the green, or just to spark up on the trail at all?

I personally don't smoke like I used to since life's responsibilities have over taken my pleasures and I just can't function as well on the bike like I used to when I am high, especially with the weed that is out today. Wow! But I go on many group rides and go to places that are very popular with the local MTB seen in the Bay Area and I just don't see it like I used to. Mind you, back in the 90's I was riding mainly El Dorado County and Placer and Tahoe area.

Puff, puff give and let me know if I am just blind or if I am living in the past man!

Peace out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

You're behind the times, mountain biking's gone mainstream and the big words are accessibility, sustainability and advocacy.

None of which go very well when you light up a doob in a public place! Ah well, everyone has to grow up sometime.


----------



## elongate (Jun 24, 2012)

No one I ride with smokes and I prefer it that way. I would definitely have a couple words for someone that asks me to stop a ride to get a couple tokes in. And that's a fairly young person's opinion.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

smoke it if you got it. most of my biking friends don't smoke, so i take care of it on my time while riding with them. unless of course i'm with my smoker friends, then we just do whatever, whenever...


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

I say spark one up if it's your thing.


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't smoke (anymore) but I say have at it. Its no worse than drinking craft beer at the trailhead.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

I like to smoke, but not when I ride. It makes me feel weak on the climbs and really timid on the downhills. I know plenty who can rip both up and down on the weed, though. 

While at home watching a movie with the wife and eating a good meal, now that's a fine time.

I don't drink though, so to each their own.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't but if that's your thing go for it.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Interesting answers and responses. As I mentioned before, it is not my thing anymore since I kind of graduated from that stage in my life and other things replaced it. A person posted that it is no different than drinking craft beer, in which I totally agree with as well, even though I do not drink alcohol. I foresee the state of California along with other states in the union legalizing Marijuana in the coming two years and going the route of Washington and Colorado. It would be foolish to not foresee two "grass-roots" pastimes not coming together such as other industries have already.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zgroove said:


> It would be foolish to not foresee two "grass-roots" pastimes not coming together such as other industries have already.


Not if you don't give two fuks about it one way or the other.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Our trails are technical due to lack of elevation and I'm no fan of paranoidial freakout tech riding so I wait till I'm done.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

AZ said:


> Not if you don't give two fuks about it one way or the other.


The Ass Hole Song - YouTube


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow, not sure where everyone is riding but where im at your not "living in the past" a large percent of the people I ride around smoke, some very discrete some fire up right in the woods.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zgroove said:


> The Ass Hole Song - YouTube


Says the twit that's trying to create a drama where none exists.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

reading comprehension is lost on some people...


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

AZ said:


> Says the twit that's trying to create a drama where none exists.


"Create drama"? Get over yourself buddy, this is a Forum where everyone's opinion matters. Even yours. No one is trying to create "drama". Just informative dialogue within the MTB community.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Drought, forest fire, MUT where it's not socially acceptable... aside from that. No problem. Nobody I know smokes when they ride but on trail maintenance days when we're not using gas powered equipment it happens occasionally.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zgroove said:


> ...Just informative dialogue within the MTB community.


the part where you quoted something you misunderstood and then posted an ******* song in response, leads some of us to believe otherwise..


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I know many who do, though they usually wait until after to blaze and have a beer.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Only 2 times in all the rides I've been on the past couple years have I smelled anyone getting high. I'm not interested in that for myself, but I don't care if others do.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Mixing riding and 4:20 is for stoners only for the most part. Having said that, edibles and riding are awesome in my experience. Instant "in the zone" and pain doesn't hurt so bad. Edibles, Black Sabbath, and Night Riding is a religious experience.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Me n my friends smoke while riding, then again we are kinda stoners. Nothing beats a quick bowl on lift.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

MTB riding is potentially dangerous and riding technical trails requires a lot of focus. I prefer to have my cognitive functions un-compromised when I ride and I hope that the people I share the trails with have similar concerns.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally never had a problem maintaining control while toked up. However that all depends on the individual

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It's not the weed really so much. I just wish I hadn't drunk all that cough syrup this morning.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program.


 This will go down on your permanent record.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Weed impairs your reaction time and judgement. There are trails where this doesn't matter but then there are trails where it definitely does matter. It's about personal safety, others' safety and liability.
For what it's worth, I favor the legalization of pot. But just like alcohol, weed has to be used responsibly.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

borabora said:


> Weed impairs your reaction time and judgement. There are trails where this doesn't matter but then there are trails where it definitely does matter. It's about personal safety, others' safety and liability.
> For what it's worth, I favor the legalization of pot. But just like alcohol, weed has to be used responsibly.


I concur.
I can't ride worth a crap with 420 IF and thats a big IF it happens it is at the end of the ride.
It is not uncommon to smell it on trails here wafting around after all I live in BC


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

jackbombay said:


> This will go down on your permanent record.


You're such a violent femme. Chill out man.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> You're such a violent femme. Chill out man.


You calling him a blister??


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

pizon said:


> Nothing beats a quick bowl on lift.


you must not get out much... :lol:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Only in the sun.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

monogod said:


> you must not get out much... :lol:


?

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

If Gary Fisher does it, then well it can't be all that bad! 

I am curious, any Colorado or Washington MTB'ers out there, and if so, have you seen any noticeable changes on the trails since the laws have been passed? Or is it still too cold in the season to really gauge that still ?


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

pizon said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


Sex > a quick bowl on the lift.

Hell, I can think of quite a few things besides sex that beat a quick bowl on the lift.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Gigantic said:


> MTB riding is potentially dangerous and riding technical trails requires a lot of focus. I prefer to have my cognitive functions un-compromised when I ride and I hope that the people I share the trails with have similar concerns.


Then again, an Olympic Gold was won in snowboarding on the devil's cabbage, and a no hitter was pitched, in MLB, while on LSD.

What you are capable of and what others are, might differ.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Sex > a quick bowl on the lift.
> 
> Hell, I can think of quite a few things besides sex that beat a quick bowl on the lift.


ok, well if taken very literally, yes there is a ton of things that beat that. However, I do enjoy a puff while in taking the scenery.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

steveohio said:


> If Gary Fisher does it, then well it can't be all that bad!
> 
> I am curious, any Colorado or Washington MTB'ers out there, and if so, have you seen any noticeable changes on the trails since the laws have been passed? Or is it still too cold in the season to really gauge that still ?


Colorado here. The only difference is the number of out of state people coming in to buy weed.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

derekbob said:


> Mixing riding and 4:20 is for stoners only for the most part. Having said that, edibles and riding are awesome in my experience. Instant "in the zone" and pain doesn't hurt so bad. Edibles, Black Sabbath, and Night Riding is a religious experience.


Let's Ride! As long as it's First Gen Sabbath!! Never been on a "Night Ride" with my bike...I should buy a light just incase! LOL


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I personally know several Cat1 men who enjoy the spliff on the more casual off-season enduro rides, and certainly after some taxing races. Not for me but I could give a rat's ballzack.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


Yes sir, Sir!


----------



## frntrngcactus (Mar 1, 2005)

*Co 420*



steveohio said:


> If Gary Fisher does it, then well it can't be all that bad!
> 
> I am curious, any Colorado or Washington MTB'ers out there, and if so, have you seen any noticeable changes on the trails since the laws have been passed? Or is it still too cold in the season to really gauge that still ?


I live in CO and have not noticed a difference on trails. One place you do see a difference is the ski hills but most of that is from out of towners just excited to buy legal pot and then blaze on the lift. I think most Colorado folk realize how lucky we are and keep it on the DL, duck in the trees or hide off trail. You still cant smoke in public so that act is illegal. Legalization in CO has been very successful and the world did not end so all is good in the mile high.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Most of my riding friends and I smoke on about every ride. Its become sort a ritual to stop and puff. When I end up riding with people who don't smoke, I'll puff but will do it out of sight to not offend anybody.

I've never really run into anybody on the trail who is offended by it. If some is offended, that's fine, but its not going stop me from enjoying my ride after a smoke.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys need to grow up and do coke like an adult.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

I appreciate all the intuitive responses to this topic. Props to all the Colorado and Washington riders that have commented on this forum. From my years of riding experience it seems that a greater percentage of riders can function normally while smoking weed rather than pounding a few beers. Depending on your tolerances, you may agree or disagree. Anyone feel the same way regarding either? Or even both? Or doing both at the same time while riding as well?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Personally, I think both are better enjoyed after a nice long ride than before it. I usually keep my usage of both to moderation or very low levels if during a ride or at the bottom before I shuttle back up for another run. 

Also, to the guy who eats edibles before riding... Not sure how you have survived this long.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


 Not my cup of tea, however, many states including MA have decriminalized pot.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

juan_speeder said:


> Then again, an Olympic Gold was won in snowboarding on the devil's cabbage, and a no hitter was pitched, in MLB, while on LSD.
> 
> What you are capable of and what others are, might differ.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

no one i ride with will pass on a hit. ive never offered it to any strangers, too many ignornant people out there.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

zgroove said:


> I appreciate all the intuitive responses to this topic. Props to all the Colorado and Washington riders that have commented on this forum. From my years of riding experience it seems that a greater percentage of riders can function normally while smoking weed rather than pounding a few beers. Depending on your tolerances, you may agree or disagree. Anyone feel the same way regarding either? Or even both? Or doing both at the same time while riding as well?


Alcohol most definitely impairs motor and cognitive skills to a far greater extent than pot does. I'm pretty sure there is enough empirical evidence via statistics and studies that prove this.

I find it funny that recently the "hip" thing now is craft beers, so now people are enjoying those and its far more socially acceptable in the MTBR forum world.

The crew I ride with generally will have some fun out on the trail, but no one is out there to get shitfaced and thrash out.

I'm really surprised that CO and WA there it isn't more commonplace to see people smoking in public. When I went to Toronto 10 or so years back, it was nothing to walk down Yonge St blazing up, and to see others doing the same.

If your a perceptive person, you can generally spot tokers around any big event.
People smoking pot are generally gonna just sit back and off the beaten path minding their own business, whereas the drunks are falling all over the place, and generally making a scene.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

bigfruits said:


> no one i ride with will pass on a hit. ive never offered it to any strangers, too many ignornant people out there.


before calling people "ignorant" you might wanna learn how to spell it first.

talk about irony... :lol:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

steveohio said:


> Alcohol most definitely impairs motor and cognitive skills to a far greater extent than pot does. I'm pretty sure there is enough empirical evidence via statistics and studies that prove this.


references please?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

monogod said:


> references please?


Until very recently, it was mostly impossible to get funding for marijuana research, or even non-psychoactive hemp research. As a result, there is a lack of available data.

I can anecdotally say that cops, for the most part, just don't care about weed anymore, outside of TX, FL, and OK of course. Having a visible half smoked bowl in your car is apt to be overlooked, while a half consumed beer will get a person hauled off in cuffs.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Someone mentioned not wanting to mix drops, trees, and rocks with a paranoidal attack. That sounds about right, especially for me. Hah. But to each there own, won't catch a scowl from me.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

[S said:


> monogod] references please?[/S]
> 
> 
> steveohio said:
> ...


fify juan. :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> Until very recently, it was mostly impossible to get funding for marijuana research, or even non-psychoactive hemp research. As a result, there is a lack of available data.
> 
> I can anecdotally say that cops, for the most part, just don't care about weed anymore, outside of TX, FL, and OK of course. Having a visible half smoked bowl in your car is apt to be overlooked, while a half consumed beer will get a person hauled off in cuffs.


While it's true that public funding for research is difficult to obtain, there are still some privately funded studies. However, private corporations will not divulge any data they are not required by law to do so unless it's to their benefit, but I think there is some data carried out by the US govt. It just needs to be looked at objectively and further studies to verify or disprove the data need to be unhindered.
I'm surprised to read that a half smoked pipe would be overlooked by a cop during a traffic stop. Possibly not caring about enforcement for a small amount is one thing, overlooking a clear indication of impairment while behind the wheel is a little unnerving.
Also Mono, while I have read and believe your comments in the PSH thread, can we please play nice? As indicated in the aforementioned thread, you'll lose ears and do no good unless the message is conveyed in a thoughtful way.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

pizon said:


> Me n my friends smoke while riding, then again we are kinda stoners. Nothing beats a quick bowl on lift.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


You mean the "Ganjala?"

I can't believe no one has mentioned vaporizing yet. You are ALL behind the times. Smoking is so &#8230; smokey. Gross. Smoking makes me all hazy and dumb, but I can vape or eat a small medicinal hard candy and function well. Take care of your lungs. Edibles, vaping, or tinctures are the way to go.

Anyone who looks down at responsible cannabis use, but continues to condone alcohol use is either terribly uninformed or a hypocrite. Alcohol a far worse threat than cannabis.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

moefosho said:


> Also, to the guy who eats edibles before riding... Not sure how you have survived this long.


How so?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Burt4x4 said:


> Let's Ride! As long as it's First Gen Sabbath!! Never been on a "Night Ride" with my bike...I should buy a light just incase! LOL


I was referring to a specific ride where I was listening to Sabotage and it was on "The Thrill of it All." It was so awesome I almost cried. I generally listen to Master of Reality thru Sabotage. I have never even listened to an entire Dio Sabbath album. And night riding is the greatest thing ever you should do it (not really but it's great. No more scheduling rides around the sun and it's a different experience and world out there at night)


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

THE EFFECT OF CANNABIS COMPARED WITH ALCOHOL ON DRIVING

SAFER - Marijuana vs. Alcohol

Marijuana and Driving: A Review of the Scientific Evidence

Erowid Cannabis Vaults: Executive Summary of Driving Impairment Effects of Combined Alcohol & Cannabis

Alcohol vs. Marijuana: Driving Under The Influence

Those are found on just the first page of a google search.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

moefosho said:


> Personally, I think both are better enjoyed after a nice long ride than before it. I usually keep my usage of both to moderation or very low levels if during a ride or at the bottom before I shuttle back up for another run.
> 
> Also, to the guy who eats edibles before riding... Not sure how you have survived this long.


I have always had a high tolerance for edibles. I never used to bother with them because I considered it a waste. Even now they don't seem to do much unless I'm on the bike. Funny thing is my only source of edibles is my riding buddy and we joke how when he gives them to me its going to be a tough ride for him.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't click on those right now, but it seems they're mostly related to driving. I'm speaking more in terms of how each substance affects the user's health in general. Alcohol is a poison. It wreaks more havoc on the human body than cannabis.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> Also Mono, while I have read and believe your comments in the PSH thread, can we please play nice? As indicated in the aforementioned thread, you'll lose ears and do no good unless the message is conveyed in a thoughtful way.


step off, bro. everyone's playing nice, so quit trying to create drama where there is none.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry bout your toes, hoping for civil discourse since I know you have experience based on earlier comments. That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

Deep Thought said:


> I can't click on those right now, but it seems they're mostly related to driving. I'm speaking more in terms of how each substance affects the user's health in general. Alcohol is a poison. It wreaks more havoc on the human body than cannabis.


Yes, as far as health consequences alcohol is multiple times worse. 
Infact, I've yet to see any statistical evidence that pot in any way effects your health negatively, and there are in fact many things found out about it more recently to show that it positively effects your health, and many health conditions.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

steveohio said:


> Yes, as far as health consequences alcohol is multiple times worse.
> Infact, I've yet to see any statistical evidence that pot in any way effects your health negatively, and there are in fact many things found out about it more recently to show that it positively effects your health, and many health conditions.


It's baffling to me how such a damaging substance is blatantly promoted in our society while cannabis remains classified as a Schedule I narcotic. Fortunately, the tide is turning and new **** is coming to light, man.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

The More people that smoke the herb, the more Babylon Fall! - "Bob Marley"


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

Its not baffling. Just look at the big dollars of interests at stake.

Billions of dollars in drugs, Billions in medical coverage, billions in insurance, alcohol and tobacco industry interests, the logging, paper and consumables industry the whole judicial infrastructure is built on busting minor pot dealers, all the black ops money, DEA drug smuggling money, the recycling farce.

The list goes on and on.

All that money is at stake because a simple little weed, that can grow in nearly any condition anywhere in the world, that has more unique strains than any other plant in the world. All you need is a seed, and alittle water and sunlight and you solve tons of humanities problems. Noone makes money off of that..
.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

steveohio said:


> Yes, as far as health consequences alcohol is multiple times worse.
> Infact, I've yet to see any statistical evidence that pot in any way effects your health negatively, and there are in fact many things found out about it more recently to show that it positively effects your health, and many health conditions.


If you "smoke" it, of course it damages your health. Inhaling smoke into your lungs, of any kind, is not good.
I had an uncle smoke pot his entire life. He died of COPD. He never smoked a cigarette. COPD is a nasty way to die. You basically suffocate. To each his own, but I don't smoke it because of what it does to your lungs. (I did when I was a teen, but that was years ago).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

steveohio said:


> Noone makes money off of that..
> .


Yes they do make money and they make plenty of it. Don't delude yourself, marijuana legalization is not the Utopia some would like us to believe.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

No, but its pouring MILLIONS already into Colorado schools.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

AZ said:


> Yes they do make money and they make plenty of it. Don't delude yourself, marijuana legalization is not the Utopia some would like us to believe.


I think you misread what I wrote.

Noone makes money off of a_randomguy_0197225 who can very easily plant a seed and grows his own. However all the big interests and lobbies I listed above, are multi billion if not trillion dollar industries if combined together, they have the funds to fight the legalization of it, which has been going on close to 80 years now.

I could really care less about the legalization movement, it doesn't really effect me.

Nor do I think it creates some sort of utopia and going the other way, it doesn't turn everyone into a bunch of lazy disinterested Dorito eating people that commit crimes.

and johnb, your uncles condition was due to the inhalation of smoke, not the consumption of weed or its active ingredient. The smoke itself is multitudes more dangerous and harmful than the pot itself.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

johnb said:


> If you "smoke" it, of course it damages your health. Inhaling smoke into your lungs, of any kind, is not good.
> I had an uncle smoke pot his entire life. He died of COPD. He never smoked a cigarette. COPD is a nasty way to die. You basically suffocate. To each his own, but I don't smoke it because of what it does to your lungs. (I did when I was a teen, but that was years ago).


There are a lot of cases of lung cancer in this country and they aren't smokers of anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

steveohio said:


> a simple little weed, that can grow in nearly any condition anywhere in the world, that has more unique strains than any other plant in the world. All you need is a seed, and alittle water and sunlight and you solve tons of humanities problems. Noone makes money off of that..


There's nothing simple about it. Grow operations, whether indoor or outdoor require inputs, management, security, etc. all of which cost money. It's doubtful there are more strains than some other agricultural crops (though many may be used for research purposes rather than commercial interests), flower breeding is also quite extensive and the industry makes plenty of moola, and there are other plants used for research (arabidopsis thaliana for instance) that have stock centers containing seed with insertions/mutations in every gene. Most propagation is also from cuttings used to generate clones and not from seed. The projected tax revenue for Colorado is expected to be quite large so some people are definitely making some income. Asking a little plant to solve tons of cultural and societal problems is a little naive I think. There will still be a need for the pharmaceutical industry, medical, insurance, police, armed forces and govt. 
I do have to ask for more clarification, what is the recycling farce? Are you referring to the infrastructure and methodology of recycling plastics?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

steveohio said:


> Its not baffling. Just look at the big dollars of interests at stake.
> 
> Billions of dollars in drugs, Billions in medical coverage, billions in insurance, alcohol and tobacco industry interests, the logging, paper and consumables industry the whole judicial infrastructure is built on busting minor pot dealers, all the black ops money, DEA drug smuggling money, the recycling farce.
> 
> ...


If I could pos rep you again, I would.



johnb said:


> If you "smoke" it, of course it damages your health. Inhaling smoke into your lungs, of any kind, is not good.
> I had an uncle smoke pot his entire life. He died of COPD. He never smoked a cigarette. COPD is a nasty way to die. You basically suffocate. To each his own, but I don't smoke it because of what it does to your lungs. (I did when I was a teen, but that was years ago).


There are such better ways to ingest it than to smoke it, though. If you don't smoke it, but use a smarter method, it's unlikely to cause any negative health issues.



AZ said:


> Yes they do make money and they make plenty of it. Don't delude yourself, marijuana legalization is not the Utopia some would like us to believe.


I don't think anyone is saying legalization will result in a Utopia. It's a psychoactive substance. It should be approached with caution and education. It can provide many benefits, but there is still certainly another side to that coin. Everyone reacts to it in their own way, and for many, it's not favorable. It's still ridiculous that it's illegal, though. FWIW, I also think other substances such as LSD, mushrooms, and ecstasy should at least be studied more for their potential therapeutic benefits. I'm not saying those should be fully legal for anyone, but I think they merit more consideration for use in the treatment of various mental health ailments.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

As a Libertarian I support the full legalization of all drugs.

On the other hand I don't get the desire to smoke while mountain biking. I guess I'd be perplexed if I was on a group ride and we had to stop every ten miles so people could pull out a pack of Kools and smoke a couple. I realize that tobacco doesn't have the same coolness as marijuana but other than the effects, what's the real difference?

But then again I know people who drink beer after or during a ride and they seem to do alright. I think I'd throw up if I did the same.

Just an overlap of subcultures I guess. I'm probably fortunate to live in Louisiana where mountain biking is fairly uncommon and there are not enough riders to form the critical mass necessary to ignite a subculture.

Plenty of people here "ignite," however.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Deep Thought said:


> You mean the "Ganjala?"
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned vaporizing yet. You are ALL behind the times. Smoking is so &#8230; smokey. Gross. Smoking makes me all hazy and dumb, but I can vape or eat a small medicinal hard candy and function well. Take care of your lungs. Edibles, vaping, or tinctures are the way to go.
> 
> Anyone who looks down at responsible cannabis use, but continues to condone alcohol use is either terribly uninformed or a hypocrite. Alcohol a far worse threat than cannabis.


"Deep thought" you are right on point and I'm gonna give you some rep just for using the "Buddy Jesus" as your picture on the forum! Classic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm looking forward to some free time to actually read through this whole thread. Every post I read was the opposite of the one before it. Some don't get the whole toking while riding and some are all for it. Me well I don't have a problem with anyone doing what they enjoy doing. I've been there done that although as stated life moves forward and I like to stay employed so I don't indulge. Nothing wrong IMO of anyone else doing it on the trail whether with my group or not it doesn't bother me. As long as your respectful of any children around what's the big deal. Who gives a 
(Y) <<< Rats ass what others are doing.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

MTBMILES said:


> There are a lot of cases of lung cancer in this country and they aren't smokers of anything.


You're right. But I never mentioned lung cancer.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

steveohio said:


> THE EFFECT OF CANNABIS COMPARED WITH ALCOHOL ON DRIVING
> 
> SAFER - Marijuana vs. Alcohol
> 
> ...


We here, in General Discussion, will only accept articles published by reputable peer review journals.

Good day sir,

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Ailuropoda said:


> As a Libertarian I support the full legalization of all drugs


I don't quite know how I feel about "full legalization of all drugs," but the decriminalization of all drugs in Portugal seems to have had a positive effect. I don't think it would ever be a good thing for highly addictive substances like meth or heroin to be legal, but those arrested for personal amounts shouldn't be treated as criminals, but as patients. This should be a health issue, not a criminal one.

Big difference between legalization and decriminalization.



zgroove said:


> "Deep thought" you are right on point and I'm gonna give you some rep just for using the "Buddy Jesus" as your picture on the forum! Classic!


I'm too friendly and have apparently given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. Good vibes and karma and sh!t coming your way, though. I promise, buddy.

Oh, and it's the "Buddy Christ," man! Tighten up!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Be aware of your tolerance, be responsible, be respectful of others who don't, and enjoy your ride.. Ohh and as another mentioned, keep it on the DL to avoid issue. It's simple really.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have friends that do and friends that dont. I personally dont but I dont mind drinking a fine brew on the trail once in awhile.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess that could be called , "TrailBlazing". I myself wouldnt, Id rather suck down a Monster BFC and then go nuts out there!


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

I used to blaze trails all the time back in the day. I've only had the opportunity a few times as of late, mainly because I've only been asked a few times and I never have any. Good times. What I have found for me is that it increases my sense of awareness and intense concentration, and laughs. I does decrease my need for speed though.
I had a beer once in the middle of a ride with a group of new found friends. Rode faster then ever but washed out on a downhill and broke a couple ribs. Last time I do that. All's game after a ride.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

juan_speeder said:


> I like to smoke, but not when I ride. It makes me feel weak on the climbs and really timid on the downhills. I know plenty who can rip both up and down on the weed, though.
> 
> While at home watching a movie with the wife and eating a good meal, now that's a fine time.
> 
> I don't drink though, so to each their own.


I've ridden with guys who go rip up and down Palomar Mountain on literbikes after toking up. You mountain bikers are a bunch of pussies. 

I don't smoke though so what do I know.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*a fluffer*

In moderation, hell yeah.
_Sometimes_ just one toke greatly enhances the flow.

And some trails are just made for a puff:


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I reckon there was plenty of tokin' during those early days of mountain biking in northern California. In that sense, the two activities go together.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Not much has changed here in WA State, IMO. I live in the only county that has decided to maintain a ban on herb businesses though. If anything, the price has dropped. As for smoking on the trails. Best to know how it affects you before partaking. Also depends on what variety you've got packed, as some will heighten senses and others will slow you down, or leave you digging through the backpack for trail snacks. 

I don't think you'll see clueless kids out trying to get wasted on mtb's. Its probably more like responsible adults who enjoy the herb and know how to maintain. 

To each his own and respect everybody!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh, the stories I could tell of night rides, beer and grass.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Where's Repack? I'm surprised he hasn't been by to let us know how he invented the act of mountain biking while blazing, simultaneously like.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

monogod said:


> references please?


if you need references to know that alcohol impairs motor skills more than pot, you are one of the ignorant ones


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

monogod said:


> references please?
> 
> 
> bigfruits said:
> ...


if you inferred that to be anything other than a request that the studies claimed to be in existence be provided for examination, your reading comprehension skills are atrocious. 

snarking aside, thanks to our abysmal public education system you're probably not the only one to draw such a vacuous inference so i'll elaborate.

there was a specific reason to ask for the studies. of course one was to see if they were peer-reviewed or merely "favorable" statistics cherry-picked and compiled by those with pro-spliff agenda and then coined as a "study".

because there are many variables that must be considered in drawing such a conclusion another was to examine how the studies were conducted. including, but not limited to, the control groups, the dosing parameters/criteria, the parameters of measuring effect, methodology of measuring impairment, comparative physiology/etiology of impairment and resulting attributes/deficits, comparative half-life and resulting effects, implications of chronic use, and of course the ultimate methodology of reaching a conclusion.

fact is, i haven't made a comment either way on the topic - though i will admit that in my 20's i smogged out before, during, and after riding (9th street dirt jumps, urban bmx, mtb) and more often than not had margarita or cape cod in my water bottles. :crazy:

also ran the capitol 10k one year with a time of under 45 min. this after being up for a couple days doing coke and smoking 3 newports and drinking 2 shiner bocks during the run. while everyone else was stretching and limbering up at the starting line i sat around doing pipe hits and swilling bloody marys.

although while in the moment i thought i was having the best time ever, it does bear mentioning it was a conclusion drawn after ingesting substances which impair judgment, cognition, and perception....


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

ignoramonancy!

Consumables unchain the lungs. win/win.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Cyclocross. Handups. That is all.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a short, but enthusiastic chuckle at that, Moe. Strong work, buddy.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Being good at memes... It's my cross to carry.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Them thar be some fancy two stepin words you got thar...can't understand a lick of it...damn edumaction types...ahhh damnIT..bong water on the carpet AGAIN...HONEY..get the damn shop vac again...and some of dat smelly air spray stuff...DAG NAb it


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

moefosho said:


> Being good at memes... It's my cross to carry.


I'm receiving no love for my memes and movie quotes over in the Off Camber "speed reading app" thread. Sticks > butts.



Burt4x4 said:


> Them thar be some fancy two stepin words you got thar...can't understand a lick of it...damn edumaction types...ahhh damnIT..bong water on the carpet AGAIN...HONEY..get the damn shop vac again...and some of dat smelly air spray stuff...DAG NAb it


Stoners aren't always trashy ******** and trashy ******** are usually more into meth and prescription painkillers or benzos.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

******* ....I'm a RastafarianRedneck son  me no likey man made stuff, it be bad fer yah! Stick with nature and you can't go wrong.. If I want apples I'll eat one off the tree not open a can..dang CitySlickers. LOL

Damn that quad shot I drank from starbucks is still kicken...nap time soon..


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> ******* ....I'm a RastafarianRedneck son  me no likey man made stuff, it be bad fer yah! Stick with nature and you can't go wrong.. If I want apples I'll eat one off the tree not open a can..dang CitySlickers. LOL
> 
> Damn that quad shot I drank from starbucks is still kicken...nap time soon..


Git er done!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG...my eyes my eyes LOL
Killin me Bro LOL hahahaaaa


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

That's you and me, Burt. Ruling the streets. Livin. I wonder where we're going?!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't even imagine getting high and riding a mountain bike. I don't smoke but I'm an average rider at best, sober.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

you know when youre playing call of duty and youre doing ok, maybe averaging 1.0 k/d ratio? then you take a couple of rips in between maps and now youre getting headshots on almost every kill, sending out helicopters, launching missiles and ****?

its kind of like that when you bike high. your brain goes on autopilot and youre in a zone. grin gets wider. you stop thinking about the sketchy roots ahead of you and float over them.

these are my experiments, cannot reference.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

The "Zone". This is something that many riders that partake in smoking actually mention quite a bit. The level of focus is either intensified or the opposite, in which you cannot focus and start to defocus on the trail and the hazards around you. From my experience when I used to smoke and ride, it was my breathing and cadence that improved quite a bit. Almost to the point that you could set a pace and keep it no matter what conditions and change in grade.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Deep Thought said:


> That's you and me, Burt. Ruling the streets. Livin. I wonder where we're going?!


I don't know? It was your idea to go this way?
Now push faster so I can shoot at something!! Take me to the park, kill me a squirrel....


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

zgroove said:


> The "Zone". This is something that many riders that partake in smoking actually mention quite a bit. The level of focus is either intensified or the opposite, in which you cannot focus and start to defocus on the trail and the hazards around you. From my experience when I used to smoke and ride, it was my breathing and cadence that improved quite a bit. Almost to the point that you could set a pace and keep it no matter what conditions and change in grade.


Or you could have just imagined it. It's a well known phenomenon that people think they are witty and profound when intoxicated when objectively they are not. Of course nowadays I tend to see people at the extreme ends of the intoxication scale.

Just sayin.'


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

The "zone" is enhanced by artificial stupidity. By cutting out that obnoxious stuff going on in your head, you know... thoughts, one can completely focus on the trail for hours at a time.

And when that mental chatter starts back up? Smoke break to restupify.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> Or you could have just imagined it. It's a well known phenomenon that people think they are witty and profound when intoxicated when objectively they are not. Of course nowadays I tend to see people at the extreme ends of the intoxication scale.
> 
> Just sayin.'


I do recall though that on average, I would just hit the "J" no more than 2-3 times. Just enough to take the edge off but still be in control, laugh and BS with all the riders and keep the pace steady rippin.:cornut: I have ran into people that may be on the "extreme" end of things, such as what you said. They are usually the ones that take a smoke break and&#8230;:yawn:1/2 an hour later start riding again. LOL! The riders I rode with were usually local mountain folk, shop mechanics, and soul riders. "Imagine", probably not, this was Reality MTB.:thumbsup:


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm limited in my use because of my job, but there isn't anything better than getting in the zone and enjoying nature and flowing through some singletrack...except for maybe the beer in the parking lot (or driveway) after the ride.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

derekbob said:


> Instant "in the zone" and pain doesn't hurt so bad.


definitely but the problem i am having is heart rate ceiling is being reached too easily which can make me climb slowly until later in the ride.Downhill not even an issue. There are other factors i'm sure like sleep and nutrition and obviously dosage


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

natrat said:


> definitely but the problem i am having is heart rate ceiling is being reached too easily which can make me climb slowly until later in the ride.Downhill not even an issue. There are other factors i'm sure like sleep and nutrition and obviously dosage


Consumables unchain the lungs.

Reducing your body's ability to process oxygen by sucking smoke into your lungs preride is not going to help you climb hills.

Not to say i haven't done it.... But i have no illusions about what it does to me.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Consumables unchain the lungs.
> 
> Reducing your body's ability to process oxygen by sucking smoke into your lungs preride is not going to help you climb hills.
> 
> Not to say i haven't done it.... But i have no illusions about what it does to me.


BUT, edibles leave me in a puddle on the couch. A nice sativa in a pipe and you are all jacked to go ride.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

musikron said:


> BUT, edibles leave me in a puddle on the couch.


Well, yea... and if you hork an entire 1/8th you will be a puddle on the couch too!

The candy bars dispensaries sell have a consistent strength and squares so you can consume a consistent dose. Know edibles creep, eat ONLY one square as you load your bike up to ride and by the time you are at the trail head you have a nice fuzz going.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

musikron said:


> A nice sativa in a VAPORIZER and you are all jacked to go ride.


fify, lambs bread ftw


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

to the guy who said sex > a bowl on a chairlift......
Pics or it didn't happen. Seems dangerous. Like the 20 ft high club?


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

I am impressed with the resilience of the pro(ride+420) contingent on this topic. I would have expected them to have forgotten about the existence of this thread a while ago... It must be that modern weed that sharpens your senses. Because it sure didn't do that in the 70s.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

borabora said:


> I am impressed with the resilience of the pro(ride+420) contingent on this topic. I would have expected them to have forgotten about the existence of this thread a while ago... It must be that modern weed that sharpens your senses. Because it sure didn't do that in the 70s.


Im not completely sure what you are talking about....


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Im not completely sure what you are talking about....


Ok, it was a joke poking fun at:
a) the tendency for people who smoke weed to lose track of the conversation topic,
b) the 70s generation that supposedly was dazed and confused,
c) the claim that smoking pot can sharpen your senses


----------



## Axis of Evil (Mar 7, 2014)

From a recent MTBR article: "We are not botanists but it is our business to understand this evil weed as it affects our mountain biking. No other trail hazard out there can be as damaging and bothersome to our riding."


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Anybody seen my ride, mon?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

If mountain biking is about recreation and a little spliff enhances the experience, what's the harm? 

Mountain biking didn't appear on anyone's' horizon in the Midwest until about 1983, but most of us had dirt bikes, Jeeps or trucks, the first Honda ATC's, etc. We'd head for the wilds, stop and "load up", and usually sit around in the sun, shirtless, when the weather was warm. Now we're all covered in pink scars where the dermatologists are hacking skin cancer off of us.

And that leads me to an important point: I think MTB'ing for the under 40 crowd has become about the adrenaline rush of speed, skill, and talent. Maybe its just the politically rightward lurch, but not as many of that younger crowd ride to experience the day in the way we did, but many ride to experience the rush. When I am high, I am happy to take in every molecule of the experience...at 60% of the speed I'm capable of when clean. I see and remember every pebble and leaf, even ascribe different moods to the north side of a hill than the southern exposure. I am not much interested in the adrenaline, or the endorphins; an afternoon on a blue trail is immensely satisfying in a way that sometimes equals clearing a tech-y trail.

I often encounter younger riders at the bottom of a downhill run, celebrating how they did on tech . I often encounter old farts like me at the top of a hill...catching our breath for sure, but also taking in a view, celebrating still being alive. That ain't such a bad thing, eh?


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

I know people who do it on rides, but I have never done it myself while riding. I do feel more focused, so it might actually help.
But I would rather just ride, not really a big fan of bud.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

borabora said:


> Ok, it was a joke poking fun at:
> a) the tendency for people who smoke weed to lose track of the conversation topic,
> b) the 70s generation that supposedly was dazed and confused,
> c) the claim that smoking pot can sharpen your senses


I was joking back implying that;
a) i was stoned and had lost track of the conversation topic.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> I was joking back implying that;
> a) i was stoned and had lost track of the conversation topic.


I was wondering about that possibility but then your response seemed too articulate. So, it's the new weed after all.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

borabora said:


> I was wondering about that possibility but then your response seemed too articulate. So, it's the new weed after all.


No, not the new weed at all. I was not stoned when i posted that.

Now i am, and i am blown away by this thread. Completely forgot it was here or writing any of my posts in it. In fact, im not sure what this thread is even about.

BTW, what the hell does 420 actually mean? Ive heard it used it for years but any time i have asked i get a different answer. Last guy i asked told me some BS story about San Rafael High School.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

April 20


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Smoking is a very bad habit for those of us that like to use their lungs for thing like breathing. It's all those products of incomplete combustion that are so very reactive and like to react with compounds like your DNA in your lung cells.

I recommend brownies with lots of chocolate chips.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

BigRingGrinder said:


> BTW, what the hell does 420 actually mean? Ive heard it used it for years but any time i have asked i get a different answer. Last guy i asked told me some BS story about San Rafael High School.


wikipedia says :

"A widely discussed story says that a group of teenagers in San Rafael, California,[4][5] calling themselves the Waldos,[6] because, "their chosen hang-out spot was a wall outside the school",[7] used the term in connection with a fall 1971 plan to search for an abandoned cannabis crop that they had learned about.[6][8] The Waldos designated the Louis Pasteur statue on the grounds of San Rafael High School as their meeting place, and 4:20 p.m. as their meeting time.[7] The Waldos referred to this plan with the phrase "4:20 Louis". After multiple attempts to find the crop failed, their phrase eventually was shortened to simply "4:20", which ultimately evolved into a codeword that the teens used to mean pot-smoking in general.[8] Mike Edison says that Steve Hager of High Times was responsible for taking the story about the Waldos to "mind-boggling, cult like extremes" and "suppressing" all other stories about the origin of the term.[9]

Hager wrote "Stoner Smart or Stoner Stupid?" in which he called for 4:20 p.m. to be the socially accepted hour of the day to consume cannabis.[10] He attributes the early spread of the phrase to Grateful Dead followers, who were also linked to the city of San Rafael.[10]


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

bigfruits said:


> you know when youre playing call of duty and youre doing ok, maybe averaging 1.0 k/d ratio? then you take a couple of rips in between maps and now youre getting headshots on almost every kill, sending out helicopters, launching missiles and ****?.


That's a good ratio, particularly if you're playing online. I get smoked playing live but am improving. Always feels like the opposing team is stacked, and I can barely regenerate without getting popped.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

"definitely but the problem i am having is heart rate ceiling is being reached too easily which can make me climb slowly until later in the ride."

That's why I always waited until reaching the top of the big climbs to take that smoke break. I think that doing so may have kept me alive in my younger years (both road riding and mountain biking) - the extra paranoia probably made me ride the brakes just a little more than I might have in an un-altered state. It's only a theory. 

Besides, it is always nicer to take a break where you have a nice view of the surrounding mountains and valleys (and any approaching rangers....).


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd been taking longer and longer breaks. Was smoking at home in the evenings, mainly. I finally quit altogether, at least for now. Going on "day 48." Shooting for a minimum of 6 months, maybe a a year, or until it becomes legal. Then maybe vaping, instead of smoking, to take it easy on my lungs.
Now I've got to watch my speed when driving... I use my cruise control on the hwy. The legal speed limit now seems awfully slow.
Nobody I know ever called it "420," except for some cops, but back in 1969 one of my buddies scored some stuff that was supposed to be from Michoacan, but we thought it was called "mesh-muh-can." We just called it "weed" or "dope." We all thought we were gonna get drafted, any way, and sent to Nam to get our asses shot off. Dylan's "Masters of War" (Freewheelin' album), his classic "Rainy Day Women," and Country Joe & the Fish's "Viet Nam Rag" were favorite hits. I lucked out and won "the lottery!" Yay! Home free! Some of my buddies weren't so lucky.
I am really enjoying having a clear consciousness and sharp memory all the time, as well as a higher energy level, over being stoned. Its like a "new high."

It never helped or enhanced my athletic performance, though. Never. Might have helped out some folks with naturally weird brain chemistry, though.

Don't know about the video games, though. Never got into 'em. I used to like "Pong." When Pacman came along, I thought gobbling up dots was just plain stupid and boring. I preferred playing foosball and shooting pool.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

I think that most folks smoke less and less as they get older. I will never truly quit, but I haven't smoked anything in a couple of months at least. Typically I smoke on long hikes or bike rides, out of habit maybe? I think that it helps me zone out the discomfort of the pack or saddle so that I can tune in more to the experience of being out in nature. I am sure that is just a rationalization, but it works for me. And being a resident of Washington state, I am not breaking any laws (okay, smoking on federal land is still a violation but I have always been careful about where and when I do it).


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

bradkay, although most municipal police depts and county sheriff's depts here in WA will no longer bother issuing citations for smoking pot in public, there are still a few holdouts, since recreational use has not been legalized, yet. My local cop shop (Westport) still frowns on public smoking, and (last Fall) issued a citation to a woman who was smoking a joint outside of a tavern, in the "smoking area."

The WA State Patrol might want to test your blood, and they will issue a DUI for that, if you are over the limit, now that they have testing standards for it. They can actually legally make you take a blood test now, without a warrant. They have been pulling folks over for "driving erratically" and then testing them. It can be expensive.

So its still only "quasi-legal" here at this time.

The Port of Willapa in Pacific County had lost a major tennant, and needing a new source of revenue, they recently turned some large vacant buildings into legal grow operations for medicinal pot, and they hope that recreational use becomes legal here soon so that they can expand and bring more $$ into the depressed local economy.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

Crankout said:


> That's a good ratio, particularly if you're playing online. I get smoked playing live but am improving. Always feels like the opposing team is stacked, and I can barely regenerate without getting popped.


its hard to break even at first, especially when you dont know the maps, dont know where to look.

waste another week or so of your life on it and your avg will be >1!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

natrat said:


> wikipedia says :
> 
> "A widely discussed story says that a group of teenagers in San Rafael, California,[4][5] calling themselves the Waldos,[6] because, "their chosen hang-out spot was a wall outside the school",[7] used the term in connection with a fall 1971 plan to search for an abandoned cannabis crop that they had learned about.[6][8] The Waldos designated the Louis Pasteur statue on the grounds of San Rafael High School as their meeting place, and 4:20 p.m. as their meeting time.[7] The Waldos referred to this plan with the phrase "4:20 Louis". After multiple attempts to find the crop failed, their phrase eventually was shortened to simply "4:20", which ultimately evolved into a codeword that the teens used to mean pot-smoking in general.


One of these guys is a friend. They had used the term in a series of letters to each other that were all dated years before the term came into popular use or appeared anywhere else, which documented their claim.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

PP... I know that it is still illegal to smoke in public. Having smoked off and on for over 40 years I don't worry about that too much because I have always been discreet. I also don't drive stoned, or drunk, because I prefer to be fully aware when I am behind the wheel of any automobile. But when I am on a long bike ride (road or off-road) or hike that is when I like to smoke a little. Just enough to smooth things out if you get my drift. I don't like getting stupid on the stuff which is why I am looking forward to the real stores opening up. The folks who know what they are doing can sell you pot that leaves you feeling more energetic than wasted, and that is what I want...

BTW: possessing it for recreational use became "legal" on Dec 17. What is not yet legal for recreational use is purchasing, growing or selling it - and thus the "quasi-legal" status it has in our state right now. IIRC, that should change by mid-summer.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

I live in Cruz, so its fairly omnipresent. I'll usually partake/offer. If I know it will offend or if there's kiddies around, I'll abstain.

Never had any issues except once with a pal's churchy friend who said "Is that...marijuana..?" Uh, yeah.

"What if there's a ranger?" Um, than I could be cited. 

"I don't think it works that way." Like what? You'll be arrested as an accessory to pot smoking? 

Needless to say, my pal didn't bring him around after that.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Studies show that can be true for occasional users, but as far as the chronic users, their driving at least, wasn't largely effected.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Reposado Man said:


> Studies show that can be true for occasional users, but as far as the chronic users, their driving at least, wasn't largely effected.


references please.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Saw it on the CNN's Ganjay Supta special on Weed.. for what thats worth


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

The one-hitter is the most used tool I carry in my camel bak


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Reposado Man said:


> Saw it on the CNN's Ganjay Supta special on Weed.. for what thats worth


not worth much at all, actually. it's one thing to say "i saw it on t.v." and quite another to say "studies show".

when saying the later one should be prepared to provide said studies for examination and review. in absence of this, the alleged "facts" are anything but and remain pure conjecture/opinion.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I also saw a brief on my local fox news about this; I know fox schmews, but I like the weather guy. They simply showed some volunteers driving around a parking lot on a course set up by the police. There was an officer in the car with the driver and others supervising. I would say it was an exercise, but like Mono has stated, it's far from a comprehensively controlled study. It is interesting that driving ability may not be as impaired in chronic users; however, without a real controls/baseline it doesn't mean all that much. 
I've seen similar exercises with liquor/beer and snowmobiles.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Same goes for beer drinkers... one who drinks beer everyday will build a tolerance. The Cheep date drinker..one who drinks 3 - 4 times a month will be impared way more sooner than the everyday drinker....just saying..it goes with everything


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

monogod said:


> when saying the later one should be prepared to provide said studies for examination and review.


Really? That's the new standard of interwebz posturing? Journal published peer review studies that are to be examined and reviewed by this audience? Not sure if that's realistic in a mtbr forum thread on '420 and mtbing'.

Anyway - NORML has some selective quotes from cited studies: Marijuana and Driving: A Review of the Scientific Evidence

Feel free to research them if you are interested in familiarizing yourself with these studies.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

This is a damn mtb forum about potsmoking, not a thesis. Sir.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Also: Latter, not later.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Different people have different tolerances. Somebody who never uses the stuff should not take a hit of some %20 thc weed right before a wicked descent. If you never do the stuff just one strong hit of some good stuff can make you damn near hallucinate.. On the other hand, someone who partakes everyday is going to have a much higher tolerance and will likely be able to manage riding just fine, if anything it just mellows them out and helps with anxiety. 

And I agree its funny how people act about marijuana but its okay to drink in the parking lot after a ride and then go drive home, or drink beers (%8abv) on the trail like its the thing to do. A few puffs after a ride does way less than a few beers, especially after a hard cardio effort. Nothing wrong with either IMO if you're responsible enough.

And for the record if you're into cardio activity stop smoking and pick up a vaporizer, much healthier.

To me 420 and MTB go hand in hand, nature, bikes, and weed are a great combo


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Reposado Man said:


> This is a damn mtb forum about potsmoking, not a thesis. Sir.


you're the one who said "studies show", sir. i merely asked you to provide them.

if you can't provide them, perhaps it's better not to say "studies show" and stick with "as seen on tv". :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> Really? That's the new standard of interwebz posturing? Journal published peer review studies that are to be examined and reviewed by this audience? Not sure if that's realistic in a mtbr forum thread on '420 and mtbing'.
> 
> Anyway - NORML has some selective quotes from cited studies: Marijuana and Driving: A Review of the Scientific Evidence
> 
> Feel free to research them if you are interested in familiarizing yourself with these studies.


so asking someone to provide for examination the studies he referenced is posturing? bwaaaaaaahahahaha.... that's rich. :lol:

if it's reasonable to mention the alleged studies in said forum then it's not unrealistic to ask for them to be cited for examination and review.

also, cherry picking "select quotes" to serve one's agenda while ignoring other studies or even variables and equations within the cherry picked study isn't really substantiative proof of anything either.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## willium (Mar 3, 2014)

The 420 pedals by Azonic are strong and lightweight platform pedals that are still durable and reliable.

Extruded body
CNC machined
DU/sealed bearings
W33 & V9 Pins
Weight: 430g with pins/pair

I had never problem maintaining control while toked up.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Yody said:


> Nothing wrong with either IMO if you're responsible enough.
> 
> And for the record if you're into cardio activity stop smoking and pick up a vaporizer, much healthier.
> 
> To me 420 and MTB go hand in hand, nature, bikes, and weed are a great combo


All of this... Especially the "responsible" part.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

monogod said:


> so asking someone to provide for examination the studies he referenced is posturing?


He's posturing and you're posturing - each trying to make some sort of point just at different levels of passive aggressiveness.

Who cares man? You're trying to take a poster to task on an internet forum by requesting references to studies in peer reviewed journals that then further need to be scrutinized by you only to be followed by a bunch of pseudo lawyer talk like 'said studies' and 'alleged'. Your expected level of discourse = fail.

In hopes of putting this to bed, I linked you to an organization that has references to studies that support the other poster's point. I used the word 'selective' because it is a biased list. Duh. Go through it yourself if you are interested. If you want me to chew and digest your food for you, forget it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with asking someone how they formed their opinion and on what the opinion is based.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*+1*



Yody said:


> Different people have different tolerances. Somebody who never uses the stuff should not take a hit of some %20 thc weed right before a wicked descent. If you never do the stuff just one strong hit of some good stuff can make you damn near hallucinate.. On the other hand, someone who partakes everyday is going to have a much higher tolerance and will likely be able to manage riding just fine, if anything it just mellows them out and helps with anxiety.
> 
> And I agree its funny how people act about marijuana but its okay to drink in the parking lot after a ride and then go drive home, or drink beers (%8abv) on the trail like its the thing to do. A few puffs after a ride does way less than a few beers, especially after a hard cardio effort. Nothing wrong with either IMO if you're responsible enough.
> 
> ...


The most sensible answer yet! I don't do it because I get a headache if I smoke when I do any sports...... but AFTER ..


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

juan speeder said:


> We here, in General Discussion, will only accept articles published by reputable peer review journals.
> 
> Good day sir


I was just joking about the peer reviewed journals.

I just thought it was funny, 'cause I was high, maaaaan.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

I was watching the movie Klunkers the other day and one of the original Repack racers said that the prize for the Repack winner was usually some cold beers and a bag of some "smokables". I doubt they were taking about a Smoked Ham or some Smoked Almonds!

Check the proof at 2:00 minute mark of this video:
Klunkerz History of Mountain biking - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

TheDocTx said:


> I don't smoke (anymore) but I say have at it. Its no worse than drinking craft beer at the trailhead.


Very true!

I am more offended by people wearing headphones or MP3 players playing while they are riding. That's for another thread.

Get in touch with nature


----------



## 2obscura (Jan 9, 2014)

ZmyDust said:


> The one-hitter is the most used tool I carry in my camel bak


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing I would do. But its your life not mine.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Day 53 and my lungs feel better and I have more energy. T level probably went up, and that's good.
I get ticked off easier though, and when that happens, my cortisol level goes up, which is not good. I can Om louder and longer than a dijereedoo, though, and that helps!
Dude I used to get it from has less money to spend at the bar, now, and the bar owner complained to me! So now my abstinence is helping to further tank the local economy!
Talk about "peer pressure!"


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Yody said:


> Different people have different tolerances. Somebody who never uses the stuff should not take a hit of some %20 thc weed right before a wicked descent. If you never do the stuff just one strong hit of some good stuff can make you damn near hallucinate.. On the other hand, someone who partakes everyday is going to have a much higher tolerance and will likely be able to manage riding just fine, if anything it just mellows them out and helps with anxiety.
> 
> And I agree its funny how people act about marijuana but its okay to drink in the parking lot after a ride and then go drive home, or drink beers (%8abv) on the trail like its the thing to do. A few puffs after a ride does way less than a few beers, especially after a hard cardio effort. Nothing wrong with either IMO if you're responsible enough.
> 
> ...


Also, cannabis can stabilize some brain chemistry issues (Bipolar, Bp II, ADD) and in these folks it can certainly enhance performance. Other people may panic and get tunnel vision and it makes them uncomfortable, even if they regularly smoke while just hanging out at home. So besides the tolerance issue, there is a very wide range of individual reactions to cannabis.

So some may win Olympic gold while high, others may only be able to go 60%.

Also, I completely agree with your last sentence!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> He's posturing and you're posturing - each trying to make some sort of point just at different levels of passive aggressiveness.
> 
> Who cares man? You're trying to take a poster to task on an internet forum by requesting references to studies in peer reviewed journals that then further need to be scrutinized by you only to be followed by a bunch of pseudo lawyer talk like 'said studies' and 'alleged'. Your expected level of discourse = fail.
> 
> In hopes of putting this to bed, I linked you to an organization that has references to studies that support the other poster's point. I used the word 'selective' because it is a biased list. Duh. Go through it yourself if you are interested. If you want me to chew and digest your food for you, forget it.


sorry bro, but when someone tries to validate their point by saying "studies show" it is NOT posturing to request said studies; no matter how much you to want it to be in order to justify inserting yourself to posture and instigate drama. having read a couple studies on the subject my request was one of genuine interest rather than posturing - especially considering that i don't even have a dog in the fight.

stating "studies show" freely invites the question "which studies?". if someone had said, "studies show [anything negative about weed]" they would have been aggressively dog-piled with "provide them", "which studies", and "references please" by the pro-ganja crowd. would you have taken those demanding said studies to task for posturing? of course not. that's called "situational ethics" and "bias".

speaking of bias, irrespective of subject matter when bias is blatantly or surreptitiously used to prove a point it will raise red flags in the minds of any objective, thinking person and cause them to be skeptical, if not incredulous, of the point being "proven".

cherry picking and biased studies are dishonest, disingenuous, and shady tools that when used to validate one's point really prove nothing other than the existence of a bias. :thumbsup:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

M-j has different effects on different people, whereas alcohol is mostly consistent.

Alcohol makes people dumber but makes them think they're sharper, encouraging them to think they can drive like Mario Andretti.
Marijuana makes people dumber but also makes them more cautious, encouraging them to drive like they are taking their license exam.

Although many studies do show this (here's one- THE EFFECT OF CANNABIS COMPARED WITH ALCOHOL ON DRIVING ) real world observation makes those studies unnecessary IMO.

Now uh..... what were we talking about again?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

For over four decades I was a roadie for a San Francisco rock band. During that time I drove and wore out several trucks, accident free and often under trying conditions. There is no way of estimating how many miles I drove, but the odometer on one truck quit around 300,000 and I drove it another fifteen years. I once drove coast to coast during the winter in 63 hours.

I wouldn't say we had a fattie going ALL the time, but most drives started with one, especially at 2 a.m., and there would probably be a couple more before the drive ended. We never picked up hitchhikers, but sometimes we tossed them a joint of the best they had ever tried.

The beer was always free for me, but I didn't drink much of it because it interfered with the job. I'm one of the few of that profession and generation who didn't do massive amounts of coke. I was a bike rider then also, and weed is my drug of choice.

Anecdotal for sure, but that was a lot of driving to do without ever running into anything. I tell people that I have driven farther in my sleep than most people drive in a year, but that's actually a joke.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Kids these days...


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

2obscura said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


+1 on dat!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

ZmyDust said:


> The one-hitter is the most used tool I carry in my camel bak


+1 on dat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> For over four decades I was a roadie for a San Francisco rock band. During that time I drove and wore out several trucks, accident free and often under trying conditions. There is no way of estimating how many miles I drove, but the odometer on one truck quit around 300,000 and I drove it another fifteen years. I once drove coast to coast during the winter in 63 hours.
> 
> I wouldn't say we had a fattie going ALL the time, but most drives started with one, especially at 2 a.m., and there would probably be a couple more before the drive ended. We never picked up hitchhikers, but sometimes we tossed them a joint of the best they had ever tried.
> 
> ...


Did you ever get to drive the Furthur bus?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Deep Thought said:


> Did you ever get to drive the Furthur bus?


Nope. But Phil Lesh is a personal friend; I moved his pianos for him.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Nope. But Phil Lesh is a personal friend; I moved his pianos for him.


I figured there were a few cool people hanging out on this site, but along with the Gary Fisher connection, you sir are the frickin Fonz!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

dbhammercycle said:


> I figured there were a few cool people hanging out on this site


This might amuse you then.

When I worked for _Bicycling_ (25 years ago) the editors wanted to do an ad campaign featuring well known people who were mountain bikers. I suggested Bobby Weir. He did the ad and got a bike out of the deal. Then he signed the proof sheet from the ad.









Forgot to mention that the day I met Gary Fisher in 1971, he was on his bike, like I was, and ten minutes after we met, we were smoking a joint in the Grateful Dead office in San Rafael.

It's all in my book.

Or you could check out my website.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> This might amuse you then.
> 
> When I worked for _Bicycling_ (25 years ago) the editors wanted to do an ad campaign featuring well known people who were mountain bikers. I suggested Bobby Weir. He did the ad and got a bike out of the deal. Then he signed the proof sheet from the ad.
> 
> ...


Yeah Repack Rider! Having your posts on this forum is the exact reason that had me thinking on posting this initial forum post in the first place! First and foremost thank you! Being in my early forties, I can remember reading about you cats in the Bay area when my group of rider friends were all starting out in the Central Valley hitting place like Auburn, Georgetown, El Dorado Hills, Downieville, and Tahoe area in the late 80's and throughout the 90's. The MTB culture was very different and eighth of weed was almost mandatory on any group ride as much was a multi-tool!:thumbsup: I still remember riding on the river trail in Sacramento and locking up all our bikes against the fence at Cal Expo, jumping the fence, and check out the Dead :bandlay and then going back to riding after the show all tripped out! LOL! Crazy good times! You were probably working at that show! It seemed like the sport was still untapped and the brotherhood amongst the riders was very much on camaraderie, exploration, and good times, rather than performance, technological social networking, etc. 
Things work in cycles (not to use as a pun), but as legislation gets stronger for legalization of Marijuana in States such as Oregon, California, Alaska, etc. I feel that this "Soul" Riding culture will emerge again and separate themselves from the performance driven culture and give new life to the sport and enlist some new riders as well. Could be pipe dreams or not. What do you think Repack Rider and other fellow riders?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

zgroove said:


> Could be pipe dreams or not.


excellent pun.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

derekbob said:


> Edibles, Black Sabbath, and Night Riding is a religious experience.


!! I haven't done that in ages but I may just have to with the miles and miles of fire roads out here.


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


Well now it's quite clear who the biggest douche bag on the forum is.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

sbvx67 said:


> Well now it's quite clear who the biggest douche bag on the forum is.


Plus, he's just wrong too. It's _recreationally_ legal in 2 states, decriminalized in 15, and medically legal in 20, plus DC.


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the result of riding in Colorado with the legalization, the fumes alone were too much for me, soon the whole state may collapse....


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> Nope. But Phil Lesh is a personal friend; I moved his pianos for him.


That's cool. I loved Phil's book, Searching for the Sound. I'll never forget the part where he describes the first time he heard Jerry playing a banjo. I liked this part so much, I wrote it down in my notebook of things I like:

_His banjo playing was a revelation to me -- since I hadn't heard any bluegrass, my idea of the banjo was pretty much strummity-strum, there was Jerry, playing the most exhilarating stream of runs up and down the fret board, popping the notes out like tiny rivets, all at amazing speed and with crystalline clarity. He would walk around the Chateau in the afternoon playing the most astonishing **** -- and he never seemed to repeat himself. _

I love that description, "popping the notes out like tiny rivets." That's the part that really stuck with me.

Perhaps this was a little off topic, but then again, listening to the Dead is another good 420 activity. So there's that.



juan_speeder said:


> Plus, he's just wrong too. It's _recreationally_ legal in 2 states, decriminalized in 15, and medically legal in 20, plus DC.


There needs to be a :goldstar: smiley.


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

elongate said:


> No one I ride with smokes and I prefer it that way. I would definitely have a couple words for someone that asks me to stop a ride to get a couple tokes in. And that's a fairly young person's opinion.


Spoken like a true triathlete.


----------



## team huffy (Feb 26, 2014)

I just read this whole thread, wow, I say burn it if you got it, when I got back into riding, I would burn it down before every ride, mainly because I was so stoked to ride, now i'm training for some upcoming races and don't need the stuff going into my lungs. Strong 8.0 IPA vs a few tokes, IPA WAY worse for your sketchy sections, not even close, those who burn it down are usually regulars who can handle it, if you haven't toked in years, I don't recommend doing it on a ride, haha. your body feeling good, great scenery, great friends, a little herb, sounds like a good day, always be respectful of passerby's, don't flaunt it, be discrete, always encourage kiddos to never mess with the stuff i say. As for mr Utah drug enforcement dude, wow, your a giant douche. if you smoke, fine, if you don't fine, just don't push your stuff on others and don't be a smug, uppity douche wad.


----------



## stretch.garrett (Apr 6, 2007)

*No worries bro...*

:thumbsup:I grew up ridding in Sonoma and Marin County California, you could find someone to burn one with anywhere. Most people don't offer an illegal substance to strangers thought. It usually takes a while before you pop the "Burn one?" question. Having said that, I have walked into a house of a guy I met at a bike shop who was big into the local race scene and there were about ten riders getting ready to ride from Santa Rosa out to the Geysers and back. I walked in and was handed a banana and bong hits sprinkled with hash. You could tell there was a moment of apprehension in the group but when I didn't turn my nose up and call them dirty stoners they relaxed and everything was cool. There were some that didn't smoke while ridding and some that didn't smoke at all. Nobody cared. 
I will say this to the individuals who haven't smoked and have passed judgment on those that do:eekster:. I was one of the fastest desenders on a mtn bike or a rd bike and i was always stoned back then. When you are stoned you are actually more in control of what is going on inside you. You can ignore the pain on a climb and you can turn of the fear that makes you go dead stick in a sketchy situation. Pot doesn't slow down your reflexes like alcohol does. It shuts down all the unnecessary brain noise and helps you to enjoy the ride. I have had a few close calls do to spacing out while pondering matters of the universe though.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have no studies backing this up, but from my observations I feel that long term use lowers your mental acuity. I have several friends who are regular users, and over time they have become less sharp, they seem to be a step behind in conversations, even when not under the influence. Not a big deal I guess (their choice), but I prefer to keep my mind sharp.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


What a douche.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Consumables unchain the lungs.
> 
> Reducing your body's ability to process oxygen by sucking smoke into your lungs preride is not going to help you climb hills.
> 
> Not to say i haven't done it.... But i have no illusions about what it does to me.


Usually if someone says longuphill coming up irs synonymous with a smoke break. I go back and forth betwenn blitzed rides buzzed rides and dead sober rides all are fun. To each their own, just dont harsh my mello


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There is probably a connection between the reason you ride and whether you smoke. People either ride for fun, or they ride to train. The more you do of one, the less you do of the other.

When I started doing this in the '70s on modified clunkers, a Frisbee in a backpack had two uses. When you got to the top of a hill you used it for a rolling tray, and then you could throw it also.

We played on top of hills, and my friend had a retriever dog who would go and get any errant throws that went a quarter mile down the slope.

The purpose of those rides was fun. There were no athletic "goals." We weren't training for anything. And we created a sport. Perhaps you have heard of it.


----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a bar clock that's been in my family for about 50 years. The numbers are reversed and the hands move counter-clockwise. After a long, 20 year hibernation, I got it and it still worked. I went to set the time, but the setting mechanism broke at this spot and hasn't moved since. It's hanging in my shop.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> There is probably a connection between the reason you ride and whether you smoke. People either ride for fun, or they ride to train. The more you do of one, the less you do of the other.


Well said.

It pleases me to see this thread still going. We need more civilized discussion about this topic. The States are going green, one by one. A little education and understanding is necessary to make this work. Cannabis isn't the evil life destroyer some like to think it is, nor is it a completely harmless substance to be abused with wanton carelessness.

Calling someone who doesn't agree a d-bag or any other name isn't helpful to this discussion. All you're doing is reinforcing his existing notions of cannabis users.


----------



## Ripperme48 (Apr 29, 2006)

mother nature is a good thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Went to check one of my local trail's facebook page;it has 420 likes :cornut:!!:


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Yo Zgroove! I maybe one of the guys that used to toke with you back in the 90s. It is funny that everyone became are so into beer now and herb is not even discussed. MTB is now so mainstream that we all have to be "PC" about herb! What the hell, lets get together and ride like the old days! BYOJ! then we'll have a smoky group ride. I'm sure we'll be surprised how many people show up. Then we all could watch an MTB film and toke some more. Are you up to it?


----------



## team huffy (Feb 26, 2014)

Deep Thought said:


> Well said.
> 
> It pleases me to see this thread still going. We need more civilized discussion about this topic. The States are going green, one by one. A little education and understanding is necessary to make this work. Cannabis isn't the evil life destroyer some like to think it is, nor is it a completely harmless substance to be abused with wanton carelessness.
> 
> Calling someone who doesn't agree a d-bag or any other name isn't helpful to this discussion. All you're doing is reinforcing his existing notions of cannabis users.


We're calling mr ATF, government goon a douche because he's basically saying if he see's somebody burning it down on the trail, he's going to arrest them or something. I have something for dan-O, in 2007 i suffered a MX injury, complete tib/fib, I still have a ti rod in my tib, and fib is plated/screwed. I have a card and it's legit. cannabis definitely eases the aches I get. Rubs, and edibles/pills are most effective, but smoking it works too, I felt it was a natural alternative to harsh synthetic pharmaceuticals that have addiction/other side effects of their own. Cannabis is a herb that has many benefits for well being, and like any other med, it can be abused. For me, it has the effect of not only dulling the actual pain i experience, but it makes me mentally "forget" the pain is actually occurring, thereby easing the pain, edibles are good but make me want to eat everything in sight. My brother is a real police/swat, and i'll tell you right now, he does not burn, but if he sees you doing it on the trail and not bothering anybody he would not give two shits about it. Johnny Utah is the type of guy who will kick doors down to confiscate guns. IMO he probably is in most need of a freshy green bowl, dude needs to relax.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Rat Face said:


> This is a bar clock that's been in my family for about 50 years. The numbers are reversed and the hands move counter-clockwise. After a long, 20 year hibernation, I got it and it still worked. I went to set the time, but the setting mechanism broke at this spot and hasn't moved since. It's hanging in my shop.


That thing must have confused a lot of drunk people in its day.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Yo Zgroove! I maybe one of the guys that used to toke with you back in the 90s. It is funny that everyone became are so into beer now and herb is not even discussed. MTB is now so mainstream that we all have to be "PC" about herb! What the hell, lets get together and ride like the old days! BYOJ! then we'll have a smoky group ride. I'm sure we'll be surprised how many people show up. Then we all could watch an MTB film and toke some more. Are you up to it?


Hell, 4/20 lands on a Sunday and I imagine most of the people that are pro-smoking will be riding that day anyway! Let's make it happen cap'n!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Lets do this! Lets start with a location check! I live in the SF Bay Area. I haven't ridden stoned in a while. So lets do something "NOT TOO GNARLY". Maybe China Camp or if you guys wanna be nostalgic, we could ride up Mt. Tam. Also, you don't have to smoke to join.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like it might be fun... would probably get in the way of my addiction to Mountain Biking:thumbsup: Guess I would also have to double up on the power bars


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

It's personal preference and makes the point that herb effects us all differently. For me it's a relaxation and sleep aid at this point in my life. It makes me ride extremely cautiously and rarely do I find the zone when I mix the two. I'm generally easy going but prefer to push myself when I'm mountain biking and it's annoying to stop every 20 minutes for the alcoholics and pot heads needing to be drunk and high to enjoy every moment in life. I used to mix the two quite a bit, honestly because I do enjoy smoking, and I enjoy riding, but what I've learned is that the two don't mix well for me.

I enjoy the occasional party ride, don't get me wrong, but I use mountain biking as the ultimate stress outlet and prefer riding at the limit. With the addition of herb it just acts as a limiter for me and I end up eating all the stale snacks in my camelbak rather than ripping single track. I guess I've turned into more of a racer boy and less of a soul rider, but to each their own. I've done plenty of drugs in my life and actually think that the whole needing to be buzzed to enjoy something is really lame. But, that's just me personally. Yep, I'll occasionally take the bowl that is passed at the trail but more often than not I prefer traveling in tight and efficient groups that are more focused on speed than weed. It's all balance, a little herb never hurt anyone, I just like it after instead of before or during!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude! I'm in full agreement with you. If you want to push yourself to your limits best to do it at your best condition. But this 420 ride is a party ride! It's been so long since I rode stoned and if we get together. You could decide if you want to toke before, during or after. My plan is to ride like a teenager again just for 1 day (4/20) then enjoy each others company. No Strava, no racing, and definitely no peer pressure. We'll just goof off a bit then hang out afterwards. If you're concerned about stale energy bars..take em off your Camelbak! Then load up on Doritos, Funions, and Sneakers bars! :thumbsup:


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Lets do this! Lets start with a location check! I live in the SF Bay Area. I haven't ridden stoned in a while. So lets do something "NOT TOO GNARLY". Maybe China Camp or if you guys wanna be nostalgic, we could ride up Mt. Tam. Also, you don't have to smoke to join.


I am in! Anyone else that is in as well, PM me or PinoyMTBer and we will decide on a place, time, etc. Off the forum grid, so the man doesn't know where the smoke is coming from! See ya on 4/20!!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

:thumbsup:Hell Yeah! Our own 420 ride! Just like what Zgroove said, PM us if you guys/gals are interested in joining. We'll pick a spot thats convenient for all of us and fun but not overly technical. This will be an open invite for all skill level. We will ride at a social pace (more like stoner pace). BUT! everyone joining needs to be 18+...No exceptions! We don't want to "contribute to the delinquency of a minor"


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Oct 27, 2010)

I do everything stoned.

Mountain biking, running, snowboarding, the gym, work, etc. I've even run a marathon baked out of my dome. 

I prefer edibles over smoking these days.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got back from travelling yesterday. I fired up my vaporizer last night but found i did not enjoy it at all. I was baked for sure but found i really did not like the feeling anymore. Im stumped.
Has this happened to any of you?
At this point I'm not going to touch it again..


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Sometimes it feels good just to be straight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just got back from travelling yesterday. I fired up my vaporizer last night but found i did not enjoy it at all. I was baked for sure but found i really did not like the feeling anymore. Im stumped.
> Has this happened to any of you?
> At this point I'm not going to touch it again..


for sure i have to be doing something, i used to motivate to clean the house that way but sitting around not so much


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just got back from travelling yesterday. I fired up my vaporizer last night but found i did not enjoy it at all. I was baked for sure but found i really did not like the feeling anymore. Im stumped.
> Has this happened to any of you?
> At this point I'm not going to touch it again..


Not to the point of not touching it again, but yea. Its been over 15 years since i wanted to be stoned 24/7. I dont like feeling befuddled during the week or at home anymore. For me stupifying is reserved for surfing, mountain biking, and camping.

Everyone is different, but being all high makes me antsy and want to charge. My circle of friends who ride and surf high do not stop every 20 min to smoke, nor do we ride cautiously tripping out on flowers, trees, and nature's glory. A 1.5 - 2 hour ride is anything but a mellow party ride, getting back to the truck is when we relax. It would need to be a 3+ hr epic for us to actually break out a pipe and re stupify mid ride.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just got back from travelling yesterday. I fired up my vaporizer last night but found i did not enjoy it at all. I was baked for sure but found i really did not like the feeling anymore. Im stumped.
> Has this happened to any of you?
> At this point I'm not going to touch it again..


I know that feeling. Usually a good sign that it's time for a break from it. I'm like my bud BigRingGrinder. When I was younger, I liked to partake far more often. I've grown out of that and now prefer to have a few days of clarity each week. Lots easier on the wallet that way, too.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just got back from travelling yesterday. I fired up my vaporizer last night but found i did not enjoy it at all. I was baked for sure but found i really did not like the feeling anymore. Im stumped.
> Has this happened to any of you?
> At this point I'm not going to touch it again..


the first time that happened to me was a little over 13 years ago. I went to a meditation retreat with a girlfriend and came back home completely blissed out and feeling fine. I thought to myself, "man, a bong hit would make me feel even better!" and packed one with some kind. I took a few hits and... It sucked. Big time. I went from feeling the best I'd felt in a long time to feeling "bleh..." I didn't smoke for a year or two at least, and then only every once in a while. The same thing happened after the first time I rode my motorcycle on a racetrack. Felt incredible. poked smot, buzz killed. I stopped entirely after that. 
For me, weed doesn't even come close to the natural highs of meditating or the endorphin and adrenaline rush of action sports. The cognitive impairments that it brings along with it are not worthwhile either. Give me mind in its natural state any day.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

> There are two kinds of people who don't like drugs; those are people who have never used drugs, and those that sucked at using them.
> -Doug Stanhope


For every action there is an opposite and equal reaction...

Taking in any carcinogen during an exercise routine will decrease lung capacity and efficiency.

You could get a ticket for breaking the written law.

Your reaction time is raised, now there is a higher chance of injury or death.

You are now more hungry and want to stop again to eat.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


Wow, a real, live drug warrior!

You are wasting your life doing battle, causing harm to others because you think you know better than they do and think you should be able to control them.

I hope you will wake up one day. The rest of the world is starting to...


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big thanks for all your input. I thought i was going crazy. Im going to lay off completely or just as a nighttime sleep aid. Not sure yet. But definitely not doing any for awhile still. I the feeling of the 10 mile ride i just finished feels waaay better.
Btw PDXMark i was using a vaporizer they don't burn pot only warm it to release thc , there is no smoke and very little smell. Much safer to use than smoking it.
Also mine looks like reg blue asthma inhaler. Extremely discreet. 



ps
Silentfoe go somewhere else than this thread. Btw I am in Canada so suck it


----------



## luckybastard26 (Nov 30, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> The More people that smoke the herb, the more Babylon Fall! - "Bob Marley"


Bingo


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

Deleted cause I'm paranoid.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Better start 'em young I say.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread is great and once again thank you for all the contributors! I hope this continues and the opinions of the masses keep flowing. I have gotten some negative private messages against it and some positive ones as well. As well as some negative reputation marks and some positive ones to boot also. The positive PM's state their reason for touching base privately and give honest, well informed thought to the topic. On the other hand, most of the negative feedback I have received are fragmented sentences, or two to three word responses that are kind of hard to respond to since they come at a level of catty high-school dialogue or just "bitter rider" for bringing up the subject. I truly sympathize as well to the riders that have had bad life experiences with smoking weed and I would love to hear about it. I know many riders that quit drinking, using recreational drugs, etc, and took up the MTB lifestyle and that is their drug of choice. To them, much props and much respect. To all the negative responders that are reading this, please feel free to post publicly so the rest of the forum readers can contribute to your feelings regarding the subject and add to this interesting topic. On another note though, I may have to read this whole forum high one day and laugh my ass off at some of the humorous comments. Like that pic of the funky baby with a glass pipe and the lighter tucked in its robe! LOL! Classic!


----------



## elongate (Jun 24, 2012)

bike hippy said:


> Spoken like a true triathlete.


Far from a triathlete, I'm a bit fat. And running sucks.

I also wonder how many guys smoke near the end of their ride. Do they load up the bikes on the car and drive on home?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

MTBMILES said:


> Sometimes it feels good just to be straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes a little gay is OK.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

elongate said:


> Far from a triathlete, I'm a bit fat. And running sucks.
> 
> I also wonder how many guys smoke near the end of their ride. Do they load up the bikes on the car and drive on home?


To be fair, if one can properly control a mountain bike, a car is pretty cake.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

GoGoGordo said:


> Better start 'em young I say.
> 
> View attachment 879627


That is a little troubling. Apparently though the high cbo strains, ie the ones that are not psychoactive, are being used as a last resort for children with uncontrollable seizures. It really is a misunderstood substance.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

zgroove said:


> This thread is great and once again thank you for all the contributors! I hope this continues and the opinions of the masses keep flowing. I have gotten some negative private messages against it and some positive ones as well. As well as some negative reputation marks and some positive ones to boot also. The positive PM's state their reason for touching base privately and give honest, well informed thought to the topic. On the other hand, most of the negative feedback I have received are fragmented sentences, or two to three word responses that are kind of hard to respond to since they come at a level of catty high-school dialogue or just "bitter rider" for bringing up the subject. I truly sympathize as well to the riders that have had bad life experiences with smoking weed and I would love to hear about it. I know many riders that quit drinking, using recreational drugs, etc, and took up the MTB lifestyle and that is their drug of choice. To them, much props and much respect. To all the negative responders that are reading this, please feel free to post publicly so the rest of the forum readers can contribute to your feelings regarding the subject and add to this interesting topic. On another note though, I may have to read this whole forum high one day and laugh my ass off at some of the humorous comments. Like that pic of the funky baby with a glass pipe and the lighter tucked in its robe! LOL! Classic!


It speaks volumes that some of those with negative comments on the subject are afraid to post them publicly. Typical.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

natrat said:


> That is a little troubling. Apparently though the high cbo strains, ie the ones that are not psychoactive, are being used as a last resort for children with uncontrollable seizures. It really is a misunderstood substance.


Do you mean CBD strains? Cannabidiol? Yes, that baby is a bit disturbing, even in jest it's not particularly funny, and I have a weird sense of humor. Plus that piece is not colorful enough to hold it's attention for very long. Further, I think my scout master would frown since that baby clearly isn't old enough to have earned the campfire merit badge and that lighter isn't a Bic.


----------



## luckybastard26 (Nov 30, 2013)

team huffy said:


> We're calling mr ATF, government goon a douche because he's basically saying if he see's somebody burning it down on the trail, he's going to arrest them or something. I have something for dan-O, in 2007 i suffered a MX injury, complete tib/fib, I still have a ti rod in my tib, and fib is plated/screwed. I have a card and it's legit. cannabis definitely eases the aches I get. Rubs, and edibles/pills are most effective, but smoking it works too, I felt it was a natural alternative to harsh synthetic pharmaceuticals that have addiction/other side effects of their own.Cannabis is a herb that has many benefits for well being, and like any other med, it can be abused. For me, it has the effect of not only dulling the actual pain i experience, but it makes me mentally "forget" the pain is actually occurring, thereby easing the pain, edibles are good but make me want to eat everything in sight. My brother is a real police/swat, and i'll tell you right now, he does not burn, but if he sees you doing it on the trail and not bothering anybody he would not give two shits about it. Johnny Utah is the type of guy who will kick doors down to confiscate guns. IMO he probably is in most need of a freshy green bowl, dude needs to relax.


I could not agree more, he could probably benefit from a little " reset ". I personally can't partake anymore due to working for a regulated utility, but back in the day I enjoyed a hike or ride after a jay. I never crashed, never hurt anyone, and felt a strong connection to nature and a desire to help protect it as a result. I say be sensible and discreet and have fun.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

luckybastard26 said:


> i could not agree more, he could probably benefit from a little " reset ". I personally can't partake anymore due to working for a regulated utility, but back in the day i enjoyed a hike or ride after a jay. I never crashed, never hurt anyone, and felt a strong connection to nature and a desire to help protect it as a result. I say be sensible and discreet and have fun.


+1 
g


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

*Why not?*

Ya' know, I was wondering when someone was gonna get around to this...

Ok, so I might partake occasionally (Grateful Dead show; at home with the GF & Blazing Saddles video; etc). But oddly enough when it comes to mountain biking I'm not into catching a buzz. Why? 
Well, at least for me, this sport has enough element of 'danger' that I figure "why push it"? At my age (59), my skills (meh..weekend warrior), and my health plan (Kaiser), well...I'll wait 'til the ride is done. But hey, that's just me. I _totally_ understand why others may smoke n' ride (sometimes I kinda' want to as well), and I'm cool with it!


----------



## team huffy (Feb 26, 2014)

glenj said:


> Ya' know, I was wondering when someone was gonna get around to this... Ok, so I might partake occasionally (Grateful Dead show; at home with the GF & Blazing Saddles video; etc). But oddly enough when it comes to mountain biking I'm not into catching a buzz. Why? Well, at least for me, this sport has enough element of 'danger' that I figure "why push it"? At my age (59), my skills (meh..weekend warrior), and my health plan (Kaiser), well...I'll wait 'til the ride is done. But hey, that's just me. I _totally_ understand why others may smoke n' ride (sometimes I kinda' want to as well), and I'm cool with it!
> View attachment 880456


 HAHAHA, that's hilarious, you rock


----------



## Biocoug1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ride high

Fly high


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

natrat said:


> That is a little troubling. Apparently though the high cbo strains, ie the ones that are not psychoactive, are being used as a last resort for children with uncontrollable seizures. It really is a misunderstood substance.


The Mississippi House just passed a bill that would legalize CBO-containing marijuana oil for use in medical treatment. The oil is high in CBO, which has medicinal properties, and has no THC, which is what produces the high.

Progress.

WJTV News Channel 12 - Mississippi House Passes Bill Legalizing Marijuana Oil


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

CBD not CBO, pretty sure about on the acronym. I'm not saying there isn't a molecule abbreviated CBO in marijuana, although I'm not aware of it, but tinctures or oils used to treat seizures in children have been described as having high concentrations of cannabidiols aka CBDs. I think I even remember seeing an article about medicinal use being OKed in Utah as well recently. That short article doesn't mention CBO or CBD, but describes the oil as being effective treatment for children who have seizures.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> CBD not CBO, pretty sure about on the acronym. I'm not saying there isn't a molecule abbreviated CBO in marijuana, although I'm not aware of it, but tinctures or oils used to treat seizures in children have been described as having high concentrations of cannabidiols aka CBDs. I think I even remember seeing an article about medicinal use being OKed in Utah as well recently. That short article doesn't mention CBO or CBD, but describes the oil as being effective treatment for children who have seizures.


Right. I meant CBD. Quoting the other post threw me off. I hear Alabama is working on a similar bill. I'm surprised Alabama and Mississippi are ahead of some other states. I suppose if MJ gets a foot in the door there, it's a good sign.


----------



## IBridinDirtay (Mar 12, 2014)

Have you guys ever bunny hopped..........................on weed?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

IBridinDirtay said:


> Have you guys ever bunny hopped..........................on weed?


Ya but I didn't get very high.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Its still illegal in 48 states. I work for the state of Utah's Counter Drug Program. You won't get a pass lighting up around me while mountain biking.


In Colorado we call that the "Over the Counter" drug program.


----------



## Bogrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Reelchef67 said:


> Big thanks for all your input. I thought i was going crazy. Im going to lay off completely or just as a nighttime sleep aid. Not sure yet. But definitely not doing any for awhile still. I the feeling of the 10 mile ride i just finished feels waaay better.
> Btw PDXMark i was using a vaporizer they don't burn pot only warm it to release thc , there is no smoke and very little smell. Much safer to use than smoking it.
> Also mine looks like reg blue asthma inhaler. Extremely discreet.
> 
> ...


Is it by any chance a Pax vape? That's my nighttime toking tool. Pipes and papers for the after ride smoke on the trail.

Most of the time I ride to and from the trails I'm riding so I don't really worry about smoking. I go far off the beaten path and since I build the trails, I know where the good smoke spots are.

I'm not one for smoking beforehand though. I used to with a buddy but it really slowed my reaction time down and caused me to lose my flow. Just my .02.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope not a pax vap , its called the "puffit"
I only smoke after ride or at the last easy bit of my ride.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Ahhh... the good old days of the giggles-inducing Mexican weed of my high school years. Pardon me while I get nostalgic. 😢

Giggles + Munchies vs being a vegetable on the couch?

You tell me who wins.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting read.. 

I don't smoke and ride trails. I don't think anyone should be smoking in the chair lifts or the trails. On the other hand studies show pot doesn't impair one's coordination and motor function enough to matter.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

homeless junkie said:


> Interesting read..
> 
> I don't smoke and ride trails. I don't think anyone should be smoking in the chair lifts or the trails. On the other hand studies show pot doesn't impair one's coordination and motor function enough to matter.


link to studies? there is some evidence, far from a study, that habitual users do not experience impairment compared to non-habitual users. However, the same can probably be said about alcohol too.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> link to studies? there is some evidence, far from a study, that habitual users do not experience impairment compared to non-habitual users. However, the same can probably be said about alcohol too.


 Haha.. I was baiting other guy asking for proof here but since you asked.. There's no link but go out, ride and see for yourself. I guess the point I'm trying to make is there's lots of people riding and skiing expert trails high on pot. They seem to get along just fine. Heck, half the time I don't know my friends are high. Therefore my study concludes that if you can ride a bike or a snowboard high on marijuana then you can drive a car safely.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

homeless junkie said:


> Haha.. I was baiting other guy asking for proof here but since you asked.. There's no link but go out, ride and see for yourself. I guess the point I'm trying to make is there's lots of people riding and skiing expert trails high on pot. They seem to get along just fine. Heck, half the time I don't know my friends are high. Therefore my study concludes that if you can ride a bike or a snowboard high on marijuana then you can drive a car safely.


You're lucky Bill the Cat isn't here. He demands legit peer review journal articles and will accept nothing less. He's probably smoking banana peels and making sweet love to Jean Kirkpatrick so you're good for now.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

derekbob said:


> You're lucky Bill the Cat isn't here. He demands legit peer review journal articles and will accept nothing less. He's probably smoking banana peels and making sweet love to Jean Kirkpatrick so you're good for now.


 That's who I was looking for. I was trying to get his attention so I could find out if he partakes or not. I think not and he's giving us squares a bad name.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

homeless junkie said:


> That's who I was looking for. I was trying to get his attention so I could find out if he partakes or not. I think not and he's giving us squares a bad name.


Perhaps you are referring to Monogod? If I remember correctly he has been there, done that and now counsels those who need it. I don't believe he partakes anymore and has stated his good reasoning and experiences as to why in other threads. Apologies to Monogod if I'm talkin out the wrong end.
I don't have anything against personal experience, but multiple personal experiences need to be recorded, considered and interpreted in the 3rd person by many insightful individuals who then converse to a consensus in order to make a statement that could affect society at large. Disclaimer, multiple personality experiences don't count, sorry. 
Really it's all about discussion (at least I hope it is), not looking down on those from on high if you happen to read peer reviewed articles, and you shouldn't feel threatened by the question concerning the origin of your knowledge. You should hopefully feel engaged and not vilify those who would seek knowledge. You should refrain from using the word study which implies something wholly different than personal experience.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

derekbob said:


> You're lucky Bill the Cat isn't here. He demands legit peer review journal articles and will accept nothing less. He's probably smoking banana peels and making sweet love to Jean Kirkpatrick so you're good for now.


Anarchist cookbook reference ftw.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> Perhaps you are referring to Monogod? If I remember correctly he has been there, done that and now counsels those who need it. I don't believe he partakes anymore and has stated his good reasoning and experiences as to why in other threads. Apologies to Monogod if I'm talkin out the wrong end.
> I don't have anything against personal experience, but multiple personal experiences need to be recorded, considered and interpreted in the 3rd person by many insightful individuals who then converse to a consensus in order to make a statement that could affect society at large. Disclaimer, multiple personality experiences don't count, sorry.
> Really it's all about discussion (at least I hope it is), not looking down on those from on high if you happen to read peer reviewed articles, and you shouldn't feel threatened by the question concerning the origin of your knowledge. You should hopefully feel engaged and not vilify those who would seek knowledge. You should refrain from using the word study which implies something wholly different than personal experience.


 Wow.. I used the word "study" to get someone's attention. You asked me about it and I wrote a silly reply. Everything I wrote was meant to be lighthearted. No one's hating on Bill. I like Bill the Cat do not smoke pot, drink or do any other drugs.

I'm sorry my poor taste at humor and curiosity have you questioning my motives. I read the whole thread this morning and noticed that the one seemingly sober guy asking questions hasn't exactly made friends here. I was wondering if he was in fact sober. Next time I'll PM. I heard weed makes you paranoid.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

dbhammercycle said:


> Anarchist cookbook reference ftw.


I was actually referring to Bloom County, but I'm guessing it was mentioned in the AC first. I learned everything I know from Bloom County.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

homeless junkie said:


> I'm sorry my poor taste at humor and curiosity have you questioning my motives. I read the whole thread this morning and noticed that the one seemingly sober guy asking questions hasn't exactly made friends here. I was wondering if he was in fact sober. Next time I'll PM. I heard weed makes you paranoid.


Apologies for not getting your humor. No insult intended, not really trying to be a word nazi either, I'm not much for the enforcement. Words usually fall short of conveying the intention of the meaning behind them. Carry on.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

derekbob said:


> I was actually referring to Bloom County, but I'm guessing it was mentioned in the AC first. I learned everything I know from Bloom County.


Probably should have assumed that, but you never know.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Pretty soon the whole US of A will be stoners and on some kind of free social program.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Pretty soon the whole US of A will be stoners and on some kind of free social program.


Your ideas are as outdated as your username.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Forget about it. I shouldn't have so sneaky. Then maybe I would've made more sense! Haha..


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

derekbob said:


> You're lucky Bill the Cat isn't here. He demands legit peer review journal articles and will accept nothing less.





homeless junkie said:


> I read the whole thread this morning and noticed that the one seemingly sober guy asking questions hasn't exactly made friends here.


when someone asserts "studies show" in a discussion/debate i suggest it's a rather a plausible and innocuous "demand".

as evidenced, when the "studies show" trump card is disingenuously played in an attempt to prove one's position the quickest way to tick them off is to request to examine the studies they're referencing. when they can't present them for examination they and their confederates will cry foul, attempt to play the victim of a heinous injustice, shift the burden of proof to the requester, and resort to ad homs.

conversely, had anyone said "studies show [insert anti-weed outcome]" this same peanut gallery would have dog-piled and been screeching "WHAT STUDIES?!?!?!", "LET'S SEE THEM!", and "PROVIDE THEM OR STFU!!!".

that, my friends, is the epitome of hypocrisy... :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

homeless junkie said:


> I was wondering if he was in fact sober. Next time I'll PM.


or better yet just come out and ask rather than resorting to weaksauce trolling to provoke conflict and create drama.

in answer to your question i've been clean for almost 15 years, but used to smoke and sell weed and other substances on a scale few can relate to. today, however, i much prefer the high of life an unclouded mind delivers to the effects of any of the myriad of mind/mood altering substances i once profusely ingested.

to be honest, (and have said in this and other threads) i don't care what anyone does with their life so long as they don't harm others. drugs included. i've got friends that drink, toke, and some that use harder stuff recreationally. as long as they don't jeopardize the safety and freedom of myself or others i say have at it. there are aspects of my life they disagree with as well, yet we homogenize and accept each other WITH our differences rather than IN SPITE of them - and yes, there's a HUGE difference between the two. that's called "acceptance".

never ceases to amaze me how people howl "TOLERANCE" when they want people to accept their actions/choices/lifestyle yet are devoutly intolerant of those who act/chose/live differently than they.

would you believe there's a word for that?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Monogod-

I don't really care for people saying "studies show..." myself. When people say that they are usually about to abuse or make up studies, that's how it goes on the internet. I just think its kinda funny how you use a Bill the Cat avatar and take banter on a stoner thread so seriously. The only use for peer review studies Bill the Cat would have is to roll them up and snort something. Perhaps you should try an Oliver Wendel Jones avatar, he would approve of your posts (I mean that in a good way).


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

derekbob said:


> I don't really care for people saying "studies show..." myself. When people say that they are usually about to abuse or make up studies, that's how it goes on the internet.


so you blast that which you're in agreement with. um... ok. ut: unless you're stoned out of your gourd "bill style" or subconsciously battling the inhabitants of your anxiety closet it's scary to imagine the thought process that enables you to reconcile this in your mind.



derekbob said:


> I just think its kinda funny how you use a Bill the Cat avatar and take banter on a stoner thread so seriously.


your first mistake was to assume that participation in the banter was equivalent to taking it seriously.

the second, your erroneous assumption regarding the impetus of bill's presence.

carry on, binkley.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

A kid I knew once smoked marijuana and died. 10 years later. In an avalanche. 

Makes you think.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> A kid I knew once smoked marijuana and died. 10 years later. In an avalanche.
> 
> Makes you think.


Yep, it really makes me think. Because you wrote four sentences. And, neither of them have anything to do with the other. You may want to cut back on the weed.

A friend of mine, in high school, smoked weed and died. The official cause was something bad in the weed. I made it a point to never smoke or eat weed or participate in any drug use.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep, it really makes me think. Because you wrote four sentences. And, neither of them have anything to do with the other. You may want to cut back on the weed.
> 
> A friend of mine, in high school, smoked weed and died. The official cause was something bad in the weed. I made it a point to never smoke or eat weed or participate in any drug use.


STFU. You might want to cut back on the stupid. Maybe if you smoke some weed it will open your mid and increase your IQ. Can't hurt, that's for sure.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

davec113 said:


> STFU. You might want to cut back on the stupid. Maybe if you smoke some weed it will open your mid and increase your IQ. Can't hurt, that's for sure.


Sweet!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep, it really makes me think. Because you wrote four sentences. And, neither of them have anything to do with the other. You may want to cut back on the weed.
> 
> A friend of mine, in high school, smoked weed and died. The official cause was something bad in the weed. I made it a point to never smoke or eat weed or participate in any drug use.


Once someone I never heard of said something moronic on the Internet. 
Then one time friend of mine in high school smoked weed and had a good time. the official cause was something good in the weed . now I make it a point to ignore anecdotes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

davec113 said:


> STFU. You might want to cut back on the stupid. Maybe if you smoke some weed it will open your mid and increase your IQ. Can't hurt, that's for sure.


Haha, we have a tough guy behind a keyboard. I'll, "STFU" when you make me, "STFU". Until then, I'll exercise my First Amendment rights, thank you. And, no thanks to your offer. I don't need to do any drugs to get through life. It's funny how people who do drugs, want others to do them too. It must be an insecurity thing.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's funny how people who do drugs, want others to do them too. It must be an insecurity thing.


It's funny how a strawman never gives you a good argument. It's almost like you made up their argument for them, just so you could refute it.

Get over yourself. Nobody cares what you do or don't do, as long as you don't do it to anyone else or claim that you are morally superior to others. I also do not give a whit what wheel size you prefer, or clipless v. flats, jersey v. t-shirt, bottle v. Camelbak, or baggies v. Lycra, road bike v. mountain bike. Believe it or not, I don't even care whether you ride a bike or drive a Yugo. Pretty sure I speak for the rest of the world on that, with one exception.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep, it really makes me think. Because you wrote four sentences. And, neither of them have anything to do with the other. You may want to cut back on the weed.
> 
> A friend of mine, in high school, smoked weed and died. The official cause was something bad in the weed. I made it a point to never smoke or eat weed or participate in any drug use.


You may want to cut back on making assumptions and blowing things out of proportion.

The wrong kid died. (looking at you)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> A kid I knew once smoked marijuana and died. 10 years later. In an avalanche.
> 
> Makes you think.


So, can you explain to us what this means?



shining_trapezoid said:


> You may want to cut back on making assumptions and blowing things out of proportion.
> 
> The wrong kid died. (looking at you)


Back at you , dude!


----------



## Njhardrock (Feb 17, 2013)

This guy doesn't understand sarcasm you expect him to understand smoking weed? Game...set...match...


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep, it really makes me think. Because you wrote four sentences. And, neither of them have anything to do with the other. You may want to cut back on the weed.
> 
> A friend of mine, in high school, smoked weed and died. The official cause was something bad in the weed. I made it a point to never smoke or eat weed or participate in any drug use.


That sounds like a pretty official cause of death, "something bad". You hear that all the time in medical school.

I see you post on beer forums Sean, sounds like you "participate" in some drug use.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> A kid I knew once smoked marijuana and died. 10 years later. In an avalanche.
> 
> Makes you think.





sfgiantsfan said:


> That sounds like a pretty official cause of death, "something bad". You hear that all the time in medical school.
> 
> I see you post on beer forums Sean, sounds like you "participate" in some drug use.


I like to try different beers. I drink about a pint a week. Usually something different each week. I don't even drink it for the alcohol, because a pint over the course of two hours doesn't even give me a buzz. By drug, I was referring to an illegal substance or something you need a prescription for. When you hear about a drug deal, do you think about someone selling beer?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

You can't just sit up on your high horse and say that just because you don't consider it a drug (alcohol) that's it not a drug. I smoke pot a lot less than once a week, is that drug use to you? I have taken antibiotics that I need a script for, is that drug use to you?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, it's drug use. That is pharmaceutical drug use. But, I'm not sure what a script is.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, marijuana is some scary sh*t.

Alcohol is totally cool.

There are approximately 88,000 deaths attributable to excessive alcohol use each year in the United States.1 This makes excessive alcohol use the 3rd leading lifestyle-related cause of death for the nation.2 Excessive alcohol use is responsible for 2.5 million years of potential life lost (YPLL) annually, or an average of about 30 years of potential life lost for each death.1 In 2006, there were more than 1.2 million emergency room visits and 2.7 million physician office visits due to excessive drinking.3 The economic costs of excessive alcohol consumption in 2006 were estimated at $223.5 billion.

CDC - Fact Sheets-Alcohol Use And Health - Alcohol


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

What is this Harvard economist smoking??

He's delusional:

Legalizing marijuana could save the U.S. government $13.7 billion by eliminating prohibition enforcement costs and adding billions in tax revenue, according to a paper by Harvard economist Jeffrey Miron that’s gained the support of more than 300 of his economist peers.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, it's drug use. That is pharmaceutical drug use. But, I'm not sure what a script is.


Dude, just stop. You are so out of touch it's laughable.

BTW - a "scrip" is a prescription. I'm surprised you didn't know that, with that superior, untainted-by-drugs brain of yours.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

8iking VIIking said:


> Dude, just stop. You are so out of touch it's laughable.
> 
> BTW - a "scrip" is a prescription. I'm surprised you didn't know that, with that superior, untainted-by-drugs brain of yours.


So, are you saying that smoking weed less then once a week is not drug use?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, are you saying that smoking weed less then once a week is not drug use?


"I like to try different beers. I drink about a pint a week. Usually something different each week. I don't even drink it for the alcohol, because a pint over the course of two hours doesn't even give me a buzz. By drug, I was referring to an illegal substance or something you need a prescription for. When you hear about a drug deal, do you think about someone selling beer?"-Mountain Cycle Shawn

It's not illegal here and I don't need a prescription, so I think you're the one saying it's not drug use.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, are you saying that smoking weed less then once a week is not drug use?


I was referring to your comment that taking antibiotics is drug use.

I used to take prescription zit cream when I was a teenager. Sometimes I even (gasp) used it more than the recommended twice daily. Does that make me a drug abuser?

How about vaccines, are they drugs also? Cold medicines? Advil?

My point is, that it's extremely hypocritical of you to say that taking antibiotics (legal) is drug use, but your "one pint of beer" is not drug use.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, it's drug use. That is pharmaceutical drug use. But, I'm not sure what a script is.





8iking VIIking said:


> I was referring to your comment that taking antibiotics is drug use.
> 
> I used to take prescription zit cream when I was a teenager. Sometimes I even (gasp) used it more than the recommended twice daily. Does that make me a drug abuser?
> 
> ...


I said it was,"pharmaceutical drug use". I don't have a problem with Rx drugs, if used legally. The, "Yes, it's drug use". Was in reference to the, smoking weed less then once a week, in the previous post.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, can you explain to us what this means?


By "us" you mean "you." It's sarcasm. Look it up. YOU are the only one that needs it explained.



8iking VIIking said:


> Dude, just stop. You are so out of touch it's laughable.


+1


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

for not smoking weed Mountain cycle Shawn sure is burnt.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> By "us" you mean "you." It's sarcasm. Look it up. YOU are the only one that needs it explained.


Please explain to me how that is sarcasm.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking Viagra to increase my uphill speed...and it's legal...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Please explain to me how that is sarcasm.





Fuglio said:


> for not smoking weed Mountain cycle Shawn sure is burnt.


derp

<img src=https://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/50597471.jpg>


----------



## LIIT (Sep 8, 2008)

710 on the trails and in your girls car.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow! Over 20,000 views on this herbal post! Can a brutha get some can some nods on his reputation for starting this stonie thread? Thx!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

liit said:


> 710 on the trails and in your girls car.


oil


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zgroove said:


> Wow! Over 20,000 views on this herbal post! Can a brutha get some can some nods on his reputation for starting this stonie thread? Thx!


I would, but I can't figure out what, "can some nods" are. So, I have to neg rep you for that. Sorry brutha!


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

This thread has gotten very funny!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread but I chime in anyway.

I ride 2-3 times per week on Atlanta area trails and have been for the last 2 years. I have not once seen someone smoking weed nor have I smelt it while riding.

Maybe smoking weed isn't as pervasive as weed smokers like to think it is.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

noshortcuts said:


> This thread has gotten very funny!


no kidding.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

KevinGT said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I chime in anyway.
> 
> I ride 2-3 times per week on Atlanta area trails and have been for the last 2 years. I have not once seen someone smoking weed nor have I smelt it while riding.
> 
> Maybe smoking weed isn't as pervasive as weed smokers like to think it is.


Thanks man. You convinced me...


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Please explain to me how that is sarcasm.











(Fixed for soft eyes)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Just as I thought. A personal attack is the first thing people like you do when they are wrong or can't explain something. Does that make you feel like a man? To sit behind the safety of your computer and call people names? Anytime you have the balls to say that to my face, PM me, I'll give you my address.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Just as I thought. A personal attack is the first thing people like you do when they are wrong or can't explain something. Does that make you feel like a man? To sit behind the safety of your computer and call people names? Anytime you have the balls to say that to my face, PM me, I'll give you my address.


Calm down there fella.

You're getting a bit too upset in a thread about weed on a mountain biking website, don't ya think?

I understand that the internet is serious business, but still...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

juan_speeder said:


> Calm down there fella.
> 
> You're getting a bit too upset in a thread about weed on a mountain biking website, don't ya think?
> 
> I understand that the internet is serious business, but still...


I'm not upset at all.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Just as I thought. A personal attack is the first thing people like you do when they are wrong or can't explain something. Does that make you feel like a man? To sit behind the safety of your computer and call people names? Anytime you have the balls to say that to my face, PM me, I'll give you my address.


Sarcasm is when you say something that you don't mean or even the opposite of what you mean, often for the sake of humor or parody.

sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm/
noun
the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.

sar·casm noun \ˈsär-ˌka-zəm\
: the use of words that mean the opposite of what you really want to say especially in order to insult someone, to show irritation, or to be funny

I was sort of implying that weed will kill you, when in reality it won't. Sort of funny. Not that funny or that big of a deal, but apparently you think it is. Clearly, you don't get it or maybe you have no sense of humor, so you decided to argue about it. It's nobody else's fault that you don't get it or recognize sarcasm. "People like me?" People like you like to make sweeping generalizations based on assumptions and drag out an argument about something that has no bearing on their life. If you seriously want to fight about it I'll be waiting for your address. I'll probably have to wait for you to get done road raging on somebody or flexing your muscles in the mirror or something. You dense mofo.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Sarcasm is when you say something that you don't mean or even the opposite of what you mean, often for the sake of humor or parody.
> 
> sar·casm
> ˈsärˌkazəm/
> ...


OMG, you did not write that as sarcasm. Someone said sarcasm and you ran with it. Just let me know if you ever cross the border to California. I'll PM that addy. Oh, and bring your 2007 Raleigh Mojave 4.5 with Rock Shox SID SL with you. Your going to get tortured! Lol!


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would, but I can't figure out what, "can some nods" are. So, I have to neg rep you for that. Sorry brutha!


That's hilarious! Your a funny guy Mountain Cycle Shawn! Hold on a minute&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;no your not.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't tell me how I did or did not write something d!ckhead. 

Here's the post again:

"I knew a kid who smoked weed once. He died. Ten years later. In an avalanche. Really makes you think."

How the fu ck could that be anything but sarcasm? 

You are beyond retarded. I'll come to California tomorrow. You're really willing to give a stranger your address over something they wrote on the internet? I bet you are that stupid.

Continuing your "people like you" line of thinking: People like you think they're better than others based on what they own and they own stuff just to compare themselves to others. Yeah that's my bike. Got a f*ucking problem with it? I don't define myself by my possessions and toys or how much they cost, which if your sig is any indication, you clearly do. I'll bring it and ride it all over your pus sy-ass minicooper dork car. 

You're gonna torture me? With what? Your incompetence maybe. Most people get the whole "you're vs your" thing straightened out in elementary school. Along with reading comprehension. Sorry you missed that bus a long time ago. Just stay up there on that high horse in your pic. 

I'm gonna go out and ride. And have fun. You probably need that explained to you too.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm not upset at all.





> Don't tell me how I did or did not write something d!ckhead.


Not how calm people behave, fyi.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought we couldn't/shouldn't hijack threads?? perhaps a ride is a good idea then maybe a dub to relax a bit? LOL


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Don't tell me how I did or did not write something d!ckhead.
> 
> Here's the post again:
> 
> ...












Someone is having a lack of weed meltdown. I was being sarcastic. I was actually going to take you for a nice bike ride, instead of pounding your face in.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> I thought we couldn't/shouldn't hijack threads?? perhaps a ride is a good idea then maybe a dub to relax a bit? LOL


We're not supposed to be name call either, but you see that taking place. I think I chapped his panties up a little! Lol!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> A kid I knew once smoked marijuana and died. 10 years later. In an avalanche.
> 
> Makes you think.





shining_trapezoid said:


> "I knew a kid who smoked weed once. He died. Ten years later. In an avalanche. Really makes you think."


Umm, actually you can see above what you really wrote.

Warning kids: This is an example of what drugs will do to your brain. Yes, even smoking weed!

And really, most people who smoke weed once, die of something else later in life.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And really, most people who smoke weed once, die of something else later in life.


So what about people who've never smoked weed? They live indefinitely?


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

time to blaze up me thinks...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

8iking VIIking said:


> So what about people who've never smoked weed? They live indefinitely?


Who said anything about anyone living indefinitely?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn say he doesn't smoke weed but, the mini cooper in his driveway tells me different.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

So I read the first couple pages and the last couple pages.
Some people really get bent out of shape over what others do. if your not into it, don't do it. If " the other guys" are smoking up is it really affecting you? I would rather the guy in front of me on a trail smell like pot than BO. So you smell it on the trail...big deal.
Personally I have done it. I do not do it all the time. If I am riding seriously (for me) then I do not but if a friend wants to go for a little puff and ride, I am in.
The only way I can see someone else puffing on the trail affecting you is if they are stopped in the middle of the trail to puff. Otherwise WHO CARES!!!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The Expendables - Ganja Smugglin': The Expendables - Ganja Smugglin' - YouTube


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

Jeez, kids these days. Whatever happened to a good ol' fashioned " Belushi speedball?"


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## SantacruzNative (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuglio said:


> The Expendables - Ganja Smugglin': The Expendables - Ganja Smugglin' - YouTube


Love these guys/this song. Saw them in San Diego in April 

I don't smoke and ride but will smoke on occasion. I personally think it hinders me whether I'm snow/skateboarding biking etc. it is good for chillin, BBQ-ing hiking etc. mind you I used to smoke multiple times a day so I was "used" to being high and it still made me do worse at the above mentioned sports.

One more side note it's great after a big crash to take the edge off ???✌

Next question who does ? and rides?


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Who said anything about anyone living indefinitely?


Well you said people who smoke weed die of something else later in life....no sh!t sherlock!

And you think stoners are dumb....? You're not the brightest bulb yourself


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

I told a friend about this post and he mentioned to me he just came back from Fruita, CO and 420&Mountain Biking are working just fine. 

Thanks to much of the technology currently, it is very easy to track if smoking and riding either hinders or helps on rides. Most of my friends that smoke say it helps in the recovery of muscles that were stressed during a hard ride.

For the percentage that says that smoking messes with their riding focus then it is better not to indulge. I do see both as a connection and as riders take the sport less seriously as they get older and transfer into some grass-roots soul riding, they will circle back to why they started riding in the first place. Good company and good times!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

you kids better play nice or theMeat's gonna be all up in here to set things straight. he runs a tight ship and excluding his own has a zero tolerance policy for displays of ego, pretentiousness, or "mean mr. nasty pants" behavior.

flame on and sling poo at your own risk. you've been warned.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah mono we know, people have sticks up their ass

Are you really gonna ruin another good thread for your popularity contest?
Thanx for the invitation but won't be joining you 

carry on


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> you kids better play nice or theMeat's gonna be all up in here to set things straight. he runs a tight ship and excluding his own has a zero tolerance policy for displays of ego, pretentiousness, or "mean mr. nasty pants" behavior.
> 
> flame on and sling poo at your own risk. you've been warned.


Preservation

Really mono, if you can't get over yourself at least get over me


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

noshortcuts said:


> This thread has gotten very funny!


... and the thread is getting funnier still...:yesnod:
.
.
.
... and now that I've been reading the last entries of this thread after a bit of drug intake (alcohol), it makes me realize that ...
. 
if I knew where to get some weed...
.
I'd read it all over again and laugh louder and longer still! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow! ... and the thread is getting funnier still...:yesnod:
.
.
.
... and now that I've been reading the last entries of this thread after a bit of drug intake (alcohol), it makes me realize that ...
.
if I knew where to get some weed...
.
I'd read it all over again and laugh louder and longer still! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

